# 2.5 Cam Upgrade



## InfamousAdam (Jun 17, 2009)

Has anyone seen or heard of any good cam upgrades for the 2.5 engine? I'm looking to do one but i havent seen any at all.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

This topic has been discussed a lot on this forum. Use the search tool and you'll find what you need.
Oh, and welcome to the tex.


----------



## InfamousAdam (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you i did do the search on the forums and havent found anything that substantional. This engine definatly needs a cam upgrade. All everyone else is talking about force induction really but the motor has big potential without it. A Camshaft upgrade would be great. And thank you for the welcome. I have been on here before but i lost my id it was a few years since i have been on and forgot what my username was. But thank you


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

C2 has a prototype cam coming out for the 2.5


----------



## L3ADSL3D (Dec 20, 2008)

any idea when?


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (david8814)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david8814* »_This topic has been discussed a lot on this forum. Use the search tool and you'll find *a bunch of other people asking for a cam upgrade, but no one producing one as of yet*.
Oh, and welcome to the tex.









fixed it for you


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

like said above check with C2, they have cams in their white rabbit and when i heard it running last week everything seemed to be running and sounding great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## InfamousAdam (Jun 17, 2009)

I did hear c2 was developing one but i have not seen it yet. It is in the white jetta nut it is not for sale on there site or anywhere else i have searched. I hope production of these is soon though.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_like said above check with C2, they have cams in their white rabbit and when i heard it running last week everything seemed to be running and sounding great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

woohoO!
advertiser status yo!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
woohoO!
advertiser status yo!









yup, best place around here for your oem parts and service


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

We are currently testing the C2 CAM in both our 2007 Turbo car, and a 2007 NA test vehicle.
Gotta love a car that will REV to 7200rpm......












_Modified by C2Motorsports at 11:58 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_We are current testing the C2 CAM in both our 2007 Turbo car, and a 2007 NA test vehicle.
Gotta love a car that will REV to 7200rpm......










mmmmMMMMMMmmm










_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 11:10 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_We are current testing the C2 CAM in both our 2007 Turbo car, and a 2007 NA test vehicle.
Gotta love a car that will REV to 7200rpm......








_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:16 AM 6-25-2009_

You take CASH or credit ?
I prefer cash.


----------



## einvolk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_We are currently testing the C2 CAM in both our 2007 Turbo car, and a 2007 NA test vehicle.
Gotta love a car that will REV to 7200rpm......








_Modified by C2Motorsports at 11:58 AM 6-25-2009_

Test faster


----------



## InfamousAdam (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Awww man i totally cant wait then. I havent even done anyhting to my car yet i have just been waiting. I dont want to turbo it yet without doing some engine mods first so the cam is really waht i have been waiting for and im then doing the exhaust chip and cai


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Gotta love a car that will REV to 7200rpm......








_Modified by C2Motorsports at 11:58 AM 6-25-2009_


That is amazing


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (StevenHenriksen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenHenriksen* »_

That is amazing 

yes, yes it is.


----------



## PM R28 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

hopefully the price is amazing too! we all know the newer the car the more they can rape your wallet. i dont expect it will be too bad, c2 are great people. now hurry up nd finish testing.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_We are currently testing the C2 CAM in both our 2007 Turbo car, and a 2007 NA test vehicle.
Gotta love a car that will REV to 7200rpm......









seeing how you posted in here, can we do some Q & A?
I understand the cam you have in your test vehicle is a prototype and all, but did you have to upgrade the valve springs?
On the NA car, with it reving out to 7200rpm are you noticing jumps in power above say 5k or is the motor just reving out that far?
I am assuming new software would be needed so for people who have someone elses software will you be offering a package deal to upgrade when the cam does go to production?


----------



## L3ADSL3D (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (PM R28)*

get this done asap


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
seeing how you posted in here, can we do some Q & A?
I understand the cam you have in your test vehicle is a prototype and all, but did you have to upgrade the valve springs?


We retained 100% of the OEM valve train in both the forced induction and normally aspirated test vehicles.
Turbo Car: 
-C2 Stage 3 Turbo Kit
-C2 prototype CAM
-C2 Turbo/CAM software
NA Car:
-Cold Air Intake
-C2 prototype CAM
-C2 NA/CAM software

_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
On the NA car, with it reving out to 7200rpm are you noticing jumps in power above say 5k or is the motor just reving out that far?


I would not use the word "jump" but a clear linear power increase from the mid-range all the way out; we have also been able to eliminate the nasty 5K dip that seems to be inherent to the 2.5 power band
In ***PRELIMINARY*** Dyno comparisons we have seen a 10hp/20tq gain to the wheels through the mid range along with elimination of 5k dip;power delivery through 7K.


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
I am assuming new software would be needed so for people who have someone elses software will you be offering a package deal to upgrade when the cam does go to production?


YES, there will be specific software that will accompany our CAM. We plan to offer both a Turbo and NA "CAM Combo" packages when available. 
Combo will be both Cam and Software


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

all awesome news http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can't wait till it hits the market


----------



## L3ADSL3D (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

any estimated price on the na combo...and will there be a discount to those already running c2 software?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so I know the chances are slim but can I be a mule for running the cam on the stg 2 turbo setup. Currently a Performance Tuner student at Western Technical College and it would make for an awesome lab not to mention I gots access to a mustang dyno. Only real issue I see is nearest flash facility being 230 miles away


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

Props to C2 for pushing the envelope with the 2.5 motor! Keep it up


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't care I just want to hear it revving that high!


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpiderX1016* »_I don't care I just want to hear it revving that high!









MEEE TOOO!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (youngkal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youngkal* »_any estimated price on the na combo...and will there be a discount to those already running c2 software?

*C2Motorsports 2.5L I-5 CAM Combo*
-C2 2.5L Performance CAM
-C2 CAM Performance Software
*Estimated Price: $699*

_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_so I know the chances are slim but can I be a mule for running the cam on the stg 2 turbo setup. Currently a Performance Tuner student at Western Technical College and it would make for an awesome lab not to mention I have access to a mustang dyno. Only real issue I see is nearest flash facility being 230 miles away

We are presently testing our CAM in the C2 Turbo Rabbit, so although we appreciate the offer, we presently do not need another test vehicle. We also out of practice try not to use "customer" cars to test and develop products. 




_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:15 AM 6-26-2009_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

7200 RPM's DOES sound good....


















_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 9:15 AM 6-26-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

699 for the cam and software is an amazing price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
their will be tons of people ordering if that is the case


----------



## InfamousAdam (Jun 17, 2009)

699 isnt to bad especially since it has the software upgrade too. So no need to buy a chip for me either if the software needs to be upgraded. So now all i need is to find someone around me that will carry it.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (InfamousAdam)*

we are close to you


----------



## InfamousAdam (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_we are close to you









Yeah i noticed that i will definatly come check you guys out.. And im glad to see that i started a pretty hot topic. I know it was mentioned in other threads but i feel it deserved its own so we can have more updates than acutal hearsay


_Modified by InfamousAdam at 8:18 AM 6-26-2009_


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
*C2Motorsports 2.5L I-5 CAM Combo*
-C2 2.5L Performance CAM
-C2 CAM Performance Software
*Estimated Price: $699*

at that price you can sign me up right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_7200 RPM's DOES sound good....










we demand video, preferably not with a crappy camera but something that can actually record sound


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

i did video it...but there was no sound..GRRR...
i'll be dynoing again within a few days...hope to get a REAL video camera to do it.
but no info or numbers till C2 motorsports releases that.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_i did video it...but there was no sound..GRRR...
i'll be dynoing again within a few days...hope to get a REAL video camera to do it.
but no info or numbers till C2 motorsports releases that.

What kind of cam durration are you guys testing? Sounds like a 268 or higher...


----------



## PM R28 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

sounds awesome! guess im making a trip up to NLS for this when it comes out. Do you install cams too? i dont know a hole lot about mk5s yet so i dont want to jump in and just start taking things apart.


----------



## InfamousAdam (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Hey does C2 or a local dealer need a Test Bunny Daily Driver cause mine is bone stock and im willing to offer her up. haha


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: (InfamousAdam)*

A little bit of copy and paste. 
_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_We are presently testing our CAM in the C2 Turbo Rabbit, so although we appreciate the offer, we presently do not need another test vehicle. We also out of practice try not to use "customer" cars to test and develop products.


----------



## InfamousAdam (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*

yeah i saw that after i posted it i was only joking around anyways


----------



## einvolk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
*C2Motorsports 2.5L I-5 CAM Combo*
-C2 2.5L Performance CAM
-C2 CAM Performance Software
*Estimated Price: $699*
We are presently testing our CAM in the C2 Turbo Rabbit, so although we appreciate the offer, we presently do not need another test vehicle. We also out of practice try not to use "customer" cars to test and develop products. 
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:15 AM 6-26-2009_

My credit it card is burning a hole in my pocket, help me out here.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

C2: If one were to buy the Cams and NA Software package, then decide to go Turbo later, would yall charge for the other program or just Reflash? 


_Modified by turbomonkeyexpress at 1:27 PM 6-26-2009_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_C2: If one were to buy the Cams and NA Software package, then decide to go Turbo later, would yall charge for the other program or just Reflash? 



We have not had a chance to formulate the pricing structure as of yet....too busy trying to make power. As the pricing structure is formulated, we will post it here.
Thanks for everyone's support, we are really looking forward to releasing this to the 2.5 community.
chris
c2


----------



## tnvdubclub (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*



C2Motorsports said:


> We are currently testing the C2 CAM in both our 2007 Turbo car, and a 2007 NA test vehicle.
> Gotta love a car that will REV to 7200rpm......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## InfamousAdam (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We have not had a chance to formulate the pricing structure as of yet....too busy trying to make power. As the pricing structure is formulated, we will post it here.
Thanks for everyone's support, we are really looking forward to releasing this to the 2.5 community.
chris
c2


Do you have a estimated timeframe for the release of the CAM?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *InfamousAdam* »_
Do you have a estimated timeframe for the release of the CAM?


Will be released prior to Waterfest next month......as well, we will have some other 2.5 SURPRISES for release and display at our booth this year.
c2


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

I think I know what it is


----------



## einvolk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Will be released prior to Waterfest next month......as well, we will have some other 2.5 SURPRISES for release and display at our booth this year.
c2


NA or Forced Induction surprises?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *einvolk* »_
NA or Forced Induction surprises?



BOTH


----------



## mikeislegend (May 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

i see that the positives are amazing but what are the negatives im new to this kinda stuff
but obviously warranty will be voided but i was curious how hard is it on the engine?
if i drive it everyday and dont bring the rpms past 4k will i even notice its there? or any performance gain? and will it still be hard on the engine?
thanks i dont wanna be negative im just curious it seems like an awesome product!
oh and would you have any dealers in southern california?


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

x2 for dealer in southern Cali. 
Can we say. Honda killer


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*








i love 2.5L surprises








7200 has been hit many times on the street..over and over and over and over...... seems reliable to us.











_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 4:54 PM 6-26-2009_


----------



## Caruser4 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 Cam Upgrade (InfamousAdam)*

Why do I have to live all the way in NV?







When will the rest of us know about these secrets?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote »_
We are presently testing our CAM in the C2 Turbo Rabbit, so although we appreciate the offer, we presently do not need another test vehicle. We also out of practice try not to use "customer" cars to test and develop products. 


was figuring such, I'll be looking forward to these coming out. Still a tad up in the air over dropping compression because I love my off boost performance but I'm a little more open to cams to get a little more out of the stg 2 setup. Assuming there will be a stg 2 with Cams tune.


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

wow, I was expecting somewhere up to $1000.
Nice Price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Basically $400 for the Cam since my car isn't chipped yet.


_Modified by SpiderX1016 at 4:40 PM 6-26-2009_


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

wow! amazing price. Cant wait to check it out at waterfest and the other goodies I think I will be makeing a B-line to your booth or maybe a lower case i. (Dane Cook referance) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
*C2Motorsports 2.5L I-5 CAM Combo*
-C2 2.5L Performance *CAM*
-C2 CAM Performance Software
*Estimated Price: $699*
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:15 AM 6-26-2009_

You say CAM, and not CAMS... I'm ASSUMING that this kit would have two cams?







If so, then that is an amazing deal!


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
In ***PRELIMINARY*** Dyno comparisons we have seen a 10hp/20tq gain to the wheels through the mid range along with elimination of 5k dip;power delivery through 7K.


Are those gains with the cam and chip or without the chip?


----------



## schmoopy (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SpiderX1016)*

im sure it was with the chip, im sure youll have some really big problems if you run without new software.


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (schmoopy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schmoopy* »_im sure it was with the chip, im sure youll have some really big problems if you run without new software. 

Maybe he could of subtracted the gains from there?


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

cant wait to see the gains for a 2.5 deckled out with carbonio.cam and software,intake manni and header back exhaust...reguardless it is going to sound like a beast


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (youngkal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youngkal* »_cant wait to see the gains for a 2.5 deckled out with carbonio.cam and software,intake manni and header back exhaust...reguardless it is going to sound like a beast

I'm sorry but I think you forgot a Turbo


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

hey c2 what if your running some eles softwear your going to flash over them and give the full flash with the cams, not just a add the cam file?


----------



## mk4chris (Mar 4, 2008)

what about the auto bunnys do they get love to?


----------



## LVDSM (May 7, 2008)

How difficult is the install or any estimates on cost of install at NLS? I am sooo ready to buy!


----------



## tnvdubclub (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpiderX1016* »_
I'm sorry but I think you forgot a Turbo









He was right on ... NA power!!


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Good things. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for C2 for contributing to the 2.5.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

Thank you for all of the interest in our upcoming 2.5 Upgrades. We are going to do the best to answer all the questions, but please be patient, as we are forthcoming with info. It is not that we are trying to keep anything from anyone, but we are still developing/testing on a daily basis.
Thanks again for all the excitement.

C2


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (mk4chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4chris* »_what about the auto bunnys do they get love to?

x2
PLEASE SAY YES C2!
*Fingers Crossed*
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: (Turbonix)*

The second these cams and reflash come out I will be buying them... thank you for the 2.5 love!!!


----------



## SQRABBIT (Aug 28, 2008)

This sounds like a great product, but how long will the 09's have to wait since we have no tuning upgrades as of yet.


_Modified by SQRABBIT at 10:59 PM 6-28-2009_


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (SQRABBIT)*

I jizzed in my pants when I saw the price.
Please say these are for both cams. I don'e think the 2point5's are SOHC


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*

hopefully at waterfest, ill pick up a set.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4chris* »_what about the auto bunnys do they get love to?


At this time, we are concentrating our development on the manual cars. Once we are happy with the "package" and it is released, we will look into the Automatic applications.


_Quote, originally posted by *LVDSM* »_How difficult is the install or any estimates on cost of install at NLS? I am sooo ready to buy! 

C2 CAM Combo will be exclusively available for installation through our C2 Dealer network. 
Estimated Install: 5 hrs. at shop rate +fluids.


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_hey c2 what if your running some else software your going to flash over them and give the full flash with the cams, not just a add the cam file?


Combo will include software that will be flashed at time of hardware installation. As this is a complete *NEW* cam-specific software file, it will replace your existing software, stock or otherwise. 




_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:10 AM 6-29-2009_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

*SOUND CLIP!*

1,2 and 3rd gear pull to 7100 this morning. Sorry for poor quality but thats the best I have right now! This was recorded inside my car, windows up and with my Iphone sitting on the center arm rest.
No need to download it, just hit the "play button" under the "download" sign....
Enjoy! -josh NLS
http://www.4shared.com/file/11....html


_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 9:20 AM 6-29-2009_


----------



## Piltro (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Whoa








Can't wait to hear mine going to 7k







This will definitaly be in my mods list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Piltro)*

Very nice! Once there is confirmed fitment for the '09 cars, consider me a buyer. Start saving the pennies, this will be good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Cabrio60)*

How will the fitment be different for Auto's ?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (OchoCinco5k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OchoCinco5k* »_How will the fitment be different for Auto's ?

I don't think the fitment will be the issue. probably the software...


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (darkk)*

I thought the trans firmware was seperate, no?


----------



## Caruser4 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_ C2 CAM Combo will be exclusively available for installation through our C2 Dealer network. 
Estimated Install: 5 hrs. at shop rate +fluids. 

Does that mean we have to go all the way to your shop to get this done? What about us West Coast people? I live around Vegas.


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

Are we talking INTAKE or EXHAUST cam here? also are these regrinds or fresh billets? Seeing as they are available threw dealers for install I`m guessing regrinds and lash caps but I could be wrong. Im interested non the less


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

since the software and cams are only available through dealer and I'm looking at doing this DIY would mailing the ECM for a bench flash while I have my car down for install be an option.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Sounds good.
I love 3rd gear!


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Caruser4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caruser4* »_
Does that mean we have to go all the way to your shop to get this done? What about us West Coast people? I live around Vegas.

We need a SoCal dealer.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

x2 on the SoCal dealer


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_since the software and cams are only available through dealer and I'm looking at doing this DIY would mailing the ECM for a bench flash while I have my car down for install be an option. 


We have decided that upon it's release, this C2 product will not be offered as a DIY. For those wanting to have the CAM/Software Combo installed, you will be required to schedule an installation with an authorized C2 Dealer/Installer. This is NOT a simple bolt-on product and we feel that it is our responsibility to promote the best C2 experience.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

ugh 235 mile drive and getting to pay full VW dealership rates for 5 hours of labor doesn't sound as enjoyable. Wishing BVA was still my quasi local shop. No offense to University VW in new mexico but I just can't justify paying full factory labor rates when I don't even have much of a factory warranty left. Guess I need to get my monies together and purchase a territory.


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

i have a quick question. i dont know if its been asked but is the hp/tq estimates for the cams themself or both the software and cams? pm with the answer. thank you.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

so just to ask again. Do ya'll have dealers in southern California ?


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

Any installers in the PNW?


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

so....
C2 Cam + Program = 10hp/20tq/$700+install (est.)
C2 Chip alone = 8hp/10tq/$300+install

so a gain of 2hp/10tq over just a chip... Right?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *07bunny* »_i have a quick question. i dont know if its been asked but is the hp/tq estimates for the cams themself or both the software and cams? pm with the answer. thank you.


There is no "CAM-only" development. CAM Combo potential power gains have been achieved in conjunction with CAM-specific software development.


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_so just to ask again. Do ya'll have dealers in southern California ? 


We have been trying to "setup" a California dealer for some time now. As of today, we have not been able to get a commitment from anyone. We will continue to attempt a dealer.


_Quote, originally posted by *sbghms* »_Any installers in the PNW?


http://www.doublejmotorwerks.com/


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_so....
C2 Cam + Program = 10hp/20tq/$700+install (est.)
C2 Chip alone = 8hp/10tq/$300+install

so a gain of 2hp/10tq over just a chip... Right? 


The preliminary gains that have been mentioned in this thread are gains over and above gains already in place with C2 NA 2.5 93 oct programming.......not based on stock.
C2 93 Flash = +8whp/+10wtq from stock 
C2 Cam + Program = +10whp/+20wtq *in addition to* C2 Flash
Stock + C2 CAM Combo = est. +18whp



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:27 AM 6-30-2009_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

so far. the "gains" from the cam/file combo...
-no more "death at" 5200. revs nicely to 7100RPM's
-mid range has great pull!
-power is VERY smooth
-certianly more power over stock and more power/torque over just a C2 file.
-gas milage is not hurt(unless you drive like me!)
we will be dynoing this week again. hope to have a video clip this time!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

oh crap i paid that for my ecu tune alone.. sigh


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

So in other words are we looking at over 200whp with this tune and setup with added headers, cai, downpipe, exhuast, intake manni? (once it comes out)


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
The preliminary gains that have been mentioned in this thread are gains over and above gains already in place with C2 NA 2.5 93 oct programming.......not based on stock.
C2 93 Flash = +8whp/+10wtq from stock 
C2 Cam + Program = +10whp/+20wtq *in addition to* C2 Flash
Stock + C2 CAM Combo = est. +18whp



Thanks for clearing that up... 18whp / 30 tq ish? How's it feel on the highway in 5'th... say a WOT pull to pass a vehicle?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (turbomonkeyexpress)*

it passes cars JUST fine!


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Still no clarification as to whether or not this package is for a single cam or for both....? *cricket*


----------



## InfamousAdam (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: (david8814)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david8814* »_Still no clarification as to whether or not this package is for a single cam or for both....? *cricket*

Its a single overhead cam enginge. All the cylinders are inline with each other so you would only need a single camshaft


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (InfamousAdam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InfamousAdam* »_
Its a single overhead cam enginge. All the cylinders are inline with each other so you would only need a single camshaft

*sorry that's incorrect.*
there is a intake cam AND and exhaust cam. 
2.5L 5 cyl DOHC head is on the left.....









_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 3:20 PM 6-30-2009_


_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 3:30 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## InfamousAdam (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

that you for clearing that up what i ahve seen was the 2.5 inline 5 for VW was a SOHC but i guess i was mis informed thank you


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (InfamousAdam)*

no worries.
As far as I know vw/audi's sohc 5cylinder motor was back in the 80/early 90's for the audi 100/90 etc. but nothing newer....all mk5 2.5L are dohc motors.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (sbghms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbghms* »_Any installers in the PNW?

double J has my recommendation if BVA motorsports isn't a c2 dealer anymore


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

Are you running the same grind in turbo and NA setups? (eg. can I get cammed first, and upgrade to a turbo later?)
--Matt


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (mattkosem)*

Who is the closest installer to long island?


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

we are in need of a georgia/alabama/tenn dealer


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (p c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_Who is the closest installer to long island?

we are about 1-1.5 hours south of you. near allentown pa


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

*Re: (p c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_Who is the closest installer to long island?

SSTUNE in Linden NJ


----------



## tnvdubclub (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: (youngkal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youngkal* »_we are in need of a georgia/alabama/tenn dealer

x2


----------



## Caruser4 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: (tnvdubclub)*

Any in the Vegas area?


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

Are we talking INTAKE or EXHAUST cam here? also are these regrinds or fresh billets? Seeing as they are available threw dealers for install I`m guessing regrinds and lash caps but I could be wrong. Im interested non the less


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lloyd Plumtree* »_Are we talking INTAKE or EXHAUST cam here? also are these regrinds or fresh billets? Seeing as they are available threw dealers for install I`m guessing regrinds and lash caps but I could be wrong. Im interested non the less


Lloyd,
As we had posted earlier...this is an ongoing development, and we will try to release the information as it becomes available to us. We hope to have these, and all questions available for answering in our booth at Waterfest. Feel free to drop by at that time, and hopefully Jeff or I can tie up any loose ends.
chris
c2


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

Any in the NOrthEast area near Massachusetts plzkthnks !!


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OchoCinco5k)*

So excited for this, any dealers in the midwest, Wisconsin perhaps? if not I'm in school for auto tech and our engines classes are this year... I dont see any reason why I couldnt do this myself properly with teacher supervision. I'd like to save myself a day trip and dealer install fees although a long trip back after the install would be a lot of fun.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jettafan[atic])*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettafan[atic* »_]So excited for this, any dealers in the midwest, Wisconsin perhaps? if not I'm in school for auto tech and our engines classes are this year... I dont see any reason why I couldnt do this myself properly with teacher supervision. I'd like to save myself a day trip and dealer install fees although a long trip back after the install would be a lot of fun.

in the same situation as you basically, only difference is I'm in with a focus on tuning, you can only have it installed by a dealer. This would be the only reason I'm holding out for a while. I guess I can understand though, to keep it simple I'll just say a few installer errors in early installs on the various turbo stages caught some bashing and since this isn't just a bolt on they want to make sure everything is super solid before they let it out for the rest of us to make mistakes.


_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 7:52 PM 7-3-2009_


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_
double J has my recommendation if BVA motorsports isn't a c2 dealer anymore

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2 thumbs up for Double J!!


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2 thumbs up for Double J!!

BVA built mine but I don't think they sell c2 anymore, that being said I believe BVA was the first to have a flashloader and I believe mine was the first built in the PNW. But yeah double J is awesome


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (OchoCinco5k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OchoCinco5k* »_Any in the NOrthEast area near Massachusetts plzkthnks !!

Reflex tunning in Manchester NH


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jettafan[atic])*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettafan[atic* »_]So excited for this, any dealers in the midwest, Wisconsin perhaps? 

or how about around chicago?
is there a list somehwere of all the dealers?


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

^ x2


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_
BVA built mine but I don't think they sell c2 anymore, that being said I believe BVA was the first to have a flashloader and I believe mine was the first built in the PNW. But yeah double J is awesome

BVA went out of buisness








they got new ownership and a new name now... there at the same location though


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Turbonix)*

here you go guys I would imagine most of these places will be allowed to do installs. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4233075


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_
BVA went out of buisness








they got new ownership and a new name now... there at the same location though

sorry to hear that, Dean was really cool


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (vwluger22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_here you go guys I would imagine most of these places will be allowed to do installs. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4233075

I am not driving Estimated Time: 5 hours 11 minutes Estimated Distance: 312.69 miles to have my car worked on by a shop I don't know. I guess count me out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
I am not driving Estimated Time: 5 hours 11 minutes Estimated Distance: 312.69 miles to have my car worked on by a shop I don't know. I guess count me out.

do you have a shop local you trust that does vw/audi, have them contact c2 maybe they can work something out for you


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

Dang yall need to quit asking for hand outs!!! Read the entire thread b4 posting! I love how ppl complain about drive time...lol i used to drive from Ft Knox to Dallas in 12-13hrs. I'd do it just to get to the shop if i didnt have a family to think about now. 
C2: I really appreciate you guys forging the lightning on the 2.5Ls. I was really saddened to find out that there was virtually no support from the aftermarket, other than intakes and exhausts. These cars have been around for a few years now. The GTI is not the money maker, but moreso the 2.5L is the workhorse of the VW fleet, and should be the biggest focus. I'm all for building an NA monster, and right now you have my undivided attention. Thanks C2 Motorsports!!!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Rabbid0281)*

vacation bump....
i miss my 7100 rpm car this week!
can't wait to get back a work on the new things for waterfest


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (Rabbid0281)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
do you have a shop local you trust that does vw/audi, have them contact c2 maybe they can work something out for you

I will look into that

_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid0281* »_ I love how ppl complain about drive time...lol i used to drive from Ft Knox to Dallas in 12-13hrs. 

For me personally a 5hr drive to go to a shop that I don't know isn't an option. I have been burned by shops before and only go to trusted ones now and my 50+hr work week doesn't leave a lot of time when I can plan a trip to drive to a shop, wait for the car to be worked on, then drive back home to go back to work.


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

yeah i forget how nice i have it in the military sometimes. 4 day weekends are great. but then again, isnt that what sick days are for, lol?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

eh it isn't so much the drive time that bugs me, before I moved my c2 dealer was the same distance, my problem is paying an actual VW dealership OEM rates to further void my warranty when I don't really trust them aside from the guy in the parts department who sells the parts. This is further due to the fact that I'm in a very legit automotive program with an emphasis on performance tuning at the moment and taking over the rest of my build to push the car over the top while doing all the work myself would really set me apart from the rest of the class considering if I went stg 3 and fully built the head I'd pretty much be contending with shops on my 2.5 build, between this and my 84 GTI I'm essentially trying to build a portfolio for when I start applying for jobs afterwards. I'm actually trying to find time at the moment to do CNC training just so I have that at my disposal as well. Already have the 4.0GPA going on my current schooling so I guess I've explained myself.


_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 5:19 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

will the cam and software work on a 2009? someone asked that earlier, but there wasnt an answer. im craving more NA power from my rabbit. ill buy these the second they are cleared for 2009 and produced


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

all these posts and no one seems to care what the lift or duration is? For reals? Just throw money at it to make it go faster, I dont care how lol
Or is that a secret atm?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_all these posts and no one seems to care what the lift or duration is? For reals? Just throw money at it to make it go faster, I dont care how lol
Or is that a secret atm?

I think its do to the fact that its the first cam that the public is aware of and just want a cam. As long as the cam works and provides some kind of gain I don't think people really care at this point and time. But It really all depends in what you are looking to get out of it some people will care and want to know. Till then we will have to wait for the info to be released and in due time maybe more cam options?


----------



## Wally Gorbash (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

Not to mention C2 has been pretty hush hush about specs and everything. I'm guessing we'll know a lot more after Waterfest.
Just sit tight and try to be patient, as hard as it sounds.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk racer* »_will the cam and software work on a 2009? someone asked that earlier, but there wasnt an answer. im craving more NA power from my rabbit. ill buy these the second they are cleared for 2009 and produced


At this time, there is not an application for the '09 cars.


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_all these posts and no one seems to care what the lift or duration is? For reals? 


As we had replied very early on in the thread......This is an R&D project with ongoing testing and development; we will not update the public with every design change or issue that we are experiencing. Once we are happy with the results, and the progress of the product, we will then release all pertinent information.



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:13 AM 7-10-2009_


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

Im really impressed with all the work C2 is putting into the 2.5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_all these posts and no one seems to care what the lift or duration is? For reals? Just throw money at it to make it go faster, I dont care how lol
Or is that a secret atm?


I have ask a very legit question twice now without a real answer. REGRINDS OR BLANKS? INTAKE OR EXHAUST? If these cams are reground stock units with a lash cap to compensate for new base circle spec then the grind/profile will be much more limited then a new blank ground to spec. After flow testing the 2.5L head in conjunction with a very well respected engine builder we came to the conclusion a regrind would not be suitable for this application. I could move onto the intake or exhaust side of it but who cares right? 
I would like to say I am in no way trying to knock C2 or the outstanding effort they are pouring into the 2.5L market. I will be sure to stop by the C2 booth at Waterfest and discuss this with them in person. Keep it pushing fella`s


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
At this time, there is not an application for the '09 cars.

As we had replied very early on in the thread......This is an R&D project with ongoing testing and development; we will not update the public with every design change or issue that we are experiencing. Once we are happy with the results, and the progress of the product, we will then release all pertinent information.


my point simply was that everyone is jumping all over the cam train like 4 years old tearing thru a candy shop, I get that it's the first development for this type of product and that is great but i just find it funny people are all signed up without knowing any specifics about the product, or the stock cam specs for that matter. 
I am very eager myself to see the final results and welcome any new products to the market for the 2.5, god knows we've all waited long enough and it is time get some love. I'll have to stop by the booth and chat with you guys.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lloyd Plumtree* »_
I have ask a very legit question twice now without a real answer. REGRINDS OR BLANKS? INTAKE OR EXHAUST? If these cams are reground stock units with a lash cap to compensate for new base circle spec then the grind/profile will be much more limited then a new blank ground to spec. After flow testing the 2.5L head in conjunction with a very well respected engine builder we came to the conclusion a regrind would not be suitable for this application. I could move onto the intake or exhaust side of it but who cares right? 

x2


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_
my point simply was that everyone is jumping all over the cam train like 4 years old tearing thru a candy shop, I get that it's the first development for this type of product and that is great but i just find it funny people are all signed up without knowing any specifics about the product, or the stock cam specs for that matter. 
I am very eager myself to see the final results and welcome any new products to the market for the 2.5, god knows we've all waited long enough and it is time get some love. I'll have to stop by the booth and chat with you guys.










Agreed. The best "homework" to do before purchasing a product is to do as much acquisition as you can to see if it the correct product for you; that is how we do things







We are working at getting more Dyno data prior to Waterfest so that we may be able to share as much as we can. 
But then again, sometimes the RESULTS are enough for people, and I have to respect that too.
Bottom Line: we will try our best to provide any/all information for ALL types of customers....



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 2:02 PM 7-10-2009_


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

what could happen if this cam and software were installed on a 2009? would the ECU just not accept the software?


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (mk racer)*

^
|
what would happin if you went to the hospital to get a blood transfusen and they gave you the wrong blood type...? I dont know either but just like putting 08 software on a 09 I sure the hell wouldnt want to be the one who finds out first hand...if it would work on a 09 I am sure they would market to 09's...


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

man its awesome that so much different awesome stuff is coming out for the 2.5 shortly.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

subscribed, sounds awesome. definitely interested


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

Keep up the good work guys!


_Modified by mcsdude23 at 12:02 AM 7-13-2009_


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Just want to clarify. So the program for the cams is separate from the 93 tune?
So if I wanted 93 tune with cams + cam program is it $300 + $700 or just $700 for all of it?
Also if the cam program is separate from the 93 tune can the cams and cam program be used with for example an apr 93 tune?
Sorry if this has been answered. Great work C2! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by JAK-RBT at 11:19 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (JAK-RBT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JAK-RBT* »_Just want to clarify. So the program for the cams is separate from the 93 tune?
can the cams and cam program be used with for example an apr 93 tune?
Great work C2! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Correct me if I am wrong but, the C2 cam and C2 93 programming will overwrite any other programming you have. in other words, your apr tune is history,you cannot have both...


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
Correct me if I am wrong but, the C2 cam and C2 93 programming will overwrite any other programming you have. in other words, your apr tune is history,you cannot have both...

Im gonna second that


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JAK-RBT* »_Just want to clarify. So the program for the cams is separate from the 93 tune?

Correct

_Quote »_So if I wanted 93 tune with cams + cam program is it $300 + $700 or just $700 for all of it?

2.5L I5 CAM Combo includes both hardware and software
$699 total (installation not included)

_Quote »_Also if the cam program is separate from the 93 tune can the cams and cam program be used with for example an apr 93 tune?

Answered above. They are not separate.

_Quote »_Sorry if this has been answered. Great work C2! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


No apologies necessary. Thanks for the compliments


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
Correct me if I am wrong but, the C2 cam and C2 93 programming will overwrite any other programming you have. in other words, your apr tune is history,you cannot have both...


C2 Combo will overwrite any existing software program.


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:50 AM 7-14-2009_


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

So for $699 you get cams and a 93 oct tune and cam program? If so that's an awesome deal. 
I'm really sorry if I'm being redundant and not getting the concept here but I'm just trying to clarify.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JAK-RBT* »_So for $699 you get cams and a 93 oct tune and cam program? If so that's an awesome deal. 
I'm really sorry if I'm being redundant and not getting the concept here but I'm just trying to clarify. 



Answered above.......
*Quoted from C2:
"2.5L I5 CAM Combo includes both hardware and software
$699 total (installation not included)"*


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

Awesome. Bye bye apr... Hello C2 : )
Do you guys offer installation at your shop?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JAK-RBT* »_Awesome. Bye bye apr... Hello C2 : )
Do you guys offer installation at your shop?


Installation available at the local C2 Dealer: http://www.grossmantuning.com
C2


----------



## Caruser4 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

I think the nearest c2 dealer is in Pheonix, AZ which is six hours away? Is there anywhere else I can have it done? I really want a cam.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Caruser4)*

these pieces would go nice with the C2 cam/flash
C2 quick flow
NLS header and 2.5 DP
and pretty seamless Valve cover

























need to scuff and polish header...not the final look yet


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

That is beautiful on so, so many levels.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

It's gorgeous!! Sooo sick. What's that blue thing coming out the top of the seamless valve cover?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (JAK-RBT)*

An elbow fitting that they are probably using for their catch can system


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

just curious as to how much low end power gets traded off and where the meat of the power band is with the cam on the stg 3 turbo car


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

the cam/file added MAJOR low/mid range power...so i think on this it will pull some of that more evenly to mid-high end.
we will see


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Think we need to do a 2.5L Shootout/dyno day. 
GET SOME


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Think we need to do a 2.5L Shootout/dyno day. 
GET SOME










how the hell did you do that? freakin sweet! lol


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*

Nice of you to advertise in someone elses advertisment thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
That looks terrible with the camo.


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_the cam/file added MAJOR low/mid range power...

Do you have a before/after dyno for just the cam/file vs stock. This sounds exactly what my wife's beetle needs ....


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (BlixaBargeld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlixaBargeld* »_
Do you have a before/after dyno for just the cam/file vs stock. This sounds exactly what my wife's beetle needs ....

as stated: the cam file and cam are a set. cam file cannot be loaded without the cam it was written for. you can however purchase the C2 87/93 octane program independently of hardware but it is still not the cam file program.the C2 programming does increase power throughout the rpm range. it also makes the car much more enjoyable to drive.eliminates the rev-hang and drive-by-wire lag.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (BlixaBargeld)*

we have a C2 flash VS C2 cam/flash dyno
we have been looking for a STOCK 06-07 2.5L to dyno and no one stepped up yet....


----------



## Piltro (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Can you post the # fot C2 flash VS C2 cam/flash ?
Thx


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (Piltro)*

This is available now ?


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
as stated: the cam file and cam are a set. cam file cannot be loaded without the cam it was written for. you can however purchase the C2 87/93 octane program independently of hardware but it is still not the cam file program.the C2 programming does increase power throughout the rpm range. it also makes the car much more enjoyable to drive.eliminates the rev-hang and drive-by-wire lag.

My "just the cam/file" should be translated to
was just as nothing-leaves-stock wrote "cam/file" aka the cam and the file 
"just the" to without the intake and headers ....


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_we have a C2 flash VS C2 cam/flash dyno
we have been looking for a STOCK 06-07 2.5L to dyno and no one stepped up yet....

That would do the trick for me .....


----------



## InfamousAdam (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_we have a C2 flash VS C2 cam/flash dyno
we have been looking for a STOCK 06-07 2.5L to dyno and no one stepped up yet....

You just need a stock 07 rabbit 2.5 i have one i can lend to dyno if need be


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (InfamousAdam)*

im sent!!!!


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

For the love of god, if all you have done is read the last post, dont effing reply until youve read the whole thing. its all pretty straight forward and all you ppl who arent reading the entire thread and making notes are posting stupid questions that have been answered with out even asking. quit making an arse biscuit of yurself!!!!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Rabbid0281)*

mmmm...dyno time...


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

man you owe me a new pair of underware...


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: (youngkal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youngkal* »_man you owe me a new pair of underware...

Me too


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

WOW I love the final finish of the headers!


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_mmmm...dyno time...


















Wow! I was dying for a picture of the intake manifold and those covers on. The header is like the icing on the cake


_Modified by SpiderX1016 at 10:27 PM 7-17-2009_


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

the anticipation is friggan killing me!


----------



## Nec Rabbit (Oct 11, 2008)

I want that setup bad!!!


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_mmmm...dyno time...



don't forget vids and preferably with a camera that has a decent mic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

2.5NA > 2.0T


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_mmmm...dyno time...

















Gotta admit, this N/A setup looks pretty tough


----------



## schmoopy (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

so much for selling my rabbit next year, i think once its paid off its going to be na power time


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (schmoopy)*

Watefest release ? CMon give it to us !!


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_mmmm...dyno time...
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2532/3725269194_55cdd28036.jpg?v=0[img]
[img]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2516/3724458381_35c46e2916.jpg?v=0[/mg][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

I'm sorry sir, but I cannot allow you to post that kind of pornography in our forums. [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/eek.gif


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (Slipstream)*

Update Waterfest release ?


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*

Not too sure who it was i spoke with in the C2/NLS tent but when I asked a few questions about the cam upgrade i was given lots of vauge/useless information.
I left the tent very dissapointed, and can only hope C2 will release real numbers soon.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (NORVADUB)*

both the cam/file setup and the short runner intake are in the testing stages.
the NLS test NA rabbit did gain tq/hp with the cam/file setup but after jeff and chris looked at everything...they both said, we can and will do better!
there will be more testing and prototype pieces being made asap.
the short runner is also being looked again for a bit differnt design.
keep checking in and looking forward for the outcome as soon as we can!


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

really excited to see what this new cam can do! can you post a vid of the bunny on the dyno at 7100 rpm? there was an audio file in this thred but i cant opent it!


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Awesome. Thank you for your work on this amazing project!


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (conejoZING!)*

This is amazing, I'm planning on dropping some major money in my motor within a year or so and this is definitely on the list. I read through the thread and didnt see this asked / answered yet. I'm sure if these numbers even exist no ones gonna release them yet but how much power could we be looking at with these cams, header back exhaust, and C2's stage 3 turbo?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (jettafan[atic])*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettafan[atic* »_]This is amazing, I'm planning on dropping some major money in my motor within a year or so and this is definitely on the list. I read through the thread and didnt see this asked / answered yet. I'm sure if these numbers even exist no ones gonna release them yet but how much power could we be looking at with these cams, header back exhaust, and C2's stage 3 turbo? 

in the 330 to 350hp area


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (darkk)*

subscribed


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (R3)*

Badassssssss


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (jettafan[atic])*

stage 3 does sound good, but has C2 fixed the problem with lifterfloat, and crushing the rocker arms, i know there is a problem with that in putting the head spacer in.....


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *phrog23* »_but has C2 fixed the problem with lifterfloat, and crushing the rocker arms, i know there is a problem with that in putting the head spacer in.....

Would you please be able to elaborate on your above statement, I am not completely understanding what you are saying; especially since it is in contrast to the results we have seen not only on our own Stage 3 car, but customer's cars running the lowered CR spacer as well. We have had our Stage 3 car running for many months now, on and off the track, low and high boost, as well as revving out to 7200 with our CAM, and have seen ZERO effects of the head spacer.
I am especially interested in how you qualify your statement "I know there is a problem with that in putting the head spacer in...."



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 2:47 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

man posts like that are the whole reason we can't DIY the cams. speaking of which I'm still researching standalone engine management. Been learning a lot about it unfortunately on Hondas. would the cams be available by themselves for people looking to dyno tune their own vehicle. Also before I get a negative response to that its not that I dislike the reflashes its that once you start getting a grasp on this stuff having to rely on other people for a tune feels like an inconvenience 


_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 1:29 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_. would the cams be available by themselves for people looking to dyno tune their own vehicle. 

*x2*


----------



## mrwoody80 (Aug 3, 2009)

Subscribed
Nice work C2, definitely adding this to my future mod list.
Also, any new dyno vids?


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (mrwoody80)*

still waiting on numbers.


----------



## Wally Gorbash (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (NORVADUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORVADUB* »_still waiting on numbers.










_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_both the cam/file setup and the short runner intake are in the testing stages.
the NLS test NA rabbit did gain tq/hp with the cam/file setup but after jeff and chris looked at everything...they both said, we can and will do better!
there will be more testing and prototype pieces being made asap.
the short runner is also being looked again for a bit differnt design.
keep checking in and looking forward for the outcome as soon as we can!


Tuning takes time, I'd rather wait than have something go wrong and blow a motor up. I'm planning on this being a winter project.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

bump


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

dynooo???


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

The stock cams have to go, seriously. VW really stuck a huge cork in this motor. I just hope to see some 200whp NA 2.5's soon!
If not, oh well. Atleast this damn motor will finally rev w/out falling on its face.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (darkk)*

I thought that C2's rabbit was at around 417 hp right now, with these cams and a proper tune would 425 be feasible? If I ever get the money I'm doing a bit of research into a quattro conversion and just the thought of a 400+ hp quattro Jetta makes me cream my jeans.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (jettafan[atic])*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettafan[atic* »_... the thought of a 400+ hp quattro Jetta makes me cream my jeans.

x2


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*









whats the price on that valve cover?


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4162859


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaMk5)*

So is there anything new about this to post? When will this be available for sale? Also, if you are absolutely unwilling to send this to me personally would you be willing to send it to my instructor? He's a certified master tech and I personally trust him more than a dealership. If no on that would you send it to my local VW dealership so I don't have to drive for a day and a half just to pay extra to have this installed?


----------



## Downshift7 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jettafan[atic])*

is there going to be anything new for H20? its a month away, can we please have cams?....please?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Downshift7* »_is there going to be anything new for H20? its a month away, can we please have cams?....please?


Due to the ongoing requests from 2.5 owners to have a DIY solution, we have gone "back to the drawing board" in an attempt to come up with something to fulfill that request. We are committed to the development of a well-engineered solution at an affordable price and will continue to update the community with the results.
C2


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

I may have missed it, but why would a cam install not be a diy adventure for those who are qualified to do so?


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *R3* »_I may have missed it, but why would a cam install not be a diy adventure for those who are qualified to do so?



x2


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

cams aren't the answer? is it another infamous vw head that won't flow?


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*

They don't want people that don't know what they're doing installing it so that it doesn't generate bad PR for them when those people screw up. If a bunch of people mess up the install and start whining about how this part screwed up their engine it's gonna make these guys look bad and people won't want to buy from them again.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

Please go back and read the thread, hp/torque gains have been posted.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (jettafan[atic])*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettafan[atic* »_]Please go back and read the thread, hp/torque gains have been posted.
 1st testing yes, MORE testing is to come


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (R3)*

JettaMk5 thanks for the link! I dont get to browse the Tex much being in Iraq, internet isnt exactly reliable....

I feel that C2 wants to sell this as a pkg with the software, although most of the consumer base is used to it being a DIY from past engines. I wouldnt mind it being a pkg, but if the cam+flash could be a Stage2, maybe thats why they are reworking the cam(speculation) for it to work near as well as the combo, but without the ECU flash. The ECM's nowadays need flash to compensate the new air/fuel mixture so the engine isnt running sub-par. Why would it be a bad thing to get a new profile to make the most of the cam, whereas you could potentially not get the most of the cam they currently offer w/o the flash? thoughts....


_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 6:36 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettafan[atic* »_]They don't want people that don't know what they're doing installing it so that it doesn't generate bad PR for them when those people screw up. If a bunch of people mess up the install and start whining about how this part screwed up their engine it's gonna make these guys look bad and people won't want to buy from them again.



are you kidding me? That has to be the dumbest thing I have ever heard for a reason to only offer a product by having it installed by a specific shop or installer. I've never heard of such a thing. People can eff up any aspect of their car by installing anything. What makes cams so much more important? Personally I would never attempt it on the 2.5 never having worked on one but I do cams on a 8v, 16v and 12v in my sleep. If your dumb enough to eff up your motor by thinking you know how to install cams then they should let you do that. I don't think its going to generate enough bad PR to dissuade people from buying their products, come on.


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*

YEah, man, i agree about that, how he automatically assumed that. if you dont know what youre doing or think you know what yur doing when you crack yur engine open, you prolly shouldnt be messing with it in the first place. thats why i never used the gasket set for 8v Jetta yet. Research research research, take yur time and you follow the Bentley so you dont dork it up. Dont blame faults on the manufacture; because they wouldnt knowingly sell you something to mess up yur engine and expect repeat business.











_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 7:48 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rabbid0281)*



Rabbid0281 said:


> I dont get to browse the Tex much being in Iraq, internet isnt exactly reliable....
> figured as much


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid0281* »_YEah, man, i agree about that, how he automatically assumed that. if you dont know what youre doing or think you know what yur doing when you crack yur engine open, you prolly shouldnt be messing with it in the first place. thats why i never used the gasket set for 8v Jetta yet. Research research research, take yur time and you follow the Bentley so you dont dork it up. Dont blame faults on the manufacture; because they wouldnt knowingly sell you something to mess up yur engine and expect repeat business.








yup thats how I learned to replace my 16v head, timing belt, header, gaskets, head studs etc the first time with success, research and a bentely and more importantly take your time and be prepared for set backs


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid0281* »_








whats the price on that valve cover?


black coolant ball? where do you get those?? I never seen a black one, was it painted?


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*

if this was aimed at me, im going to have to redirect to NLS, as that is their bunny in the pic. Im gonna guess painted? i like it


_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 10:26 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rabbid0281)*


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_
are you kidding me? That has to be the dumbest thing I have ever heard for a reason to only offer a product by having it installed by a specific shop or installer. come on.

Yeah... except thats what they said. Read the whole thread...

"We have decided that upon it's release, this C2 product will not be offered as a DIY. For those wanting to have the CAM/Software Combo installed, you will be required to schedule an installation with an authorized C2 Dealer/Installer. This is NOT a simple bolt-on product and we feel that it is our responsibility to promote the best C2 experience."


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettafan[atic* »_]
Yeah... except thats what they said. Read the whole thread...

"We have decided that upon it's release, this C2 product will not be offered as a DIY. For those wanting to have the CAM/Software Combo installed, you will be required to schedule an installation with an authorized C2 Dealer/Installer. This is NOT a simple bolt-on product and we feel that it is our responsibility to promote the best C2 experience."


I did read the whole thread, but I didn't think that was a serious statement, silliest thing I have ever heard.










_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_










Do you know something about that coolant ball that your not telling us sir? lol


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*

he just got offended because its beyond his skill level /flex


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rabbid0281)*


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rabbid0281)*

What makes it so difficult?


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (R3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R3* »_What makes it so difficult?

It's a much more technical process than other bolt on products for our motor. Pretty much anyone can handle slapping on an intake but tearing down your engine, putting in new cams and rebuilding it all correctly is a lot more complicated.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid0281* »_he just got offended because its beyond his skill level /flex










at least I can admit it! lol


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_
at least I can admit it! lol









haha!!! okay okay, i will, too. Yeah it is tedious and time consuming as you have install the cam properly at TDC in correlation to a specific piston. Ive read the *older tuning books* about tuning the 16v and 8v engines. Plus i have an 8v RV MkII & Bentley manual, and i used to spend a lot of time in "the reading room".... you know the one with the toilet.... just reading everything in it. Valve lash caps or shims, hydraulic lifters and valve springs, adj cam gears (yay) and torque down everything correctly and in sequence. 
i'm talking about these:
http://www.amazon.com/Water-Co...04912 








http://www.amazon.com/Volkswag...img_b 









_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 7:48 PM 8-28-2009_


_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 7:50 PM 8-28-2009_


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jettafan[atic])*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettafan[atic* »_]
It's a much more technical process than other bolt on products for our motor. Pretty much anyone can handle slapping on an intake but tearing down your engine, putting in new cams and rebuilding it all correctly is a lot more complicated.


But what about those of us that are qualified?..


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (R3)*

This is why C2 stated they are going back to the board to, what would essentially be a Stage1 cam setup, so that you wont need an ECU flash, and it will be a DIY friendly mod, provided you are > +1 skill


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (R3)*

Thats what I was wondering, I'm in school for this right now, my engines classes are all this year and my instructor is a genius. I'll be taking engines apart, diagnosing/fixing problems and putting them back together for the next 9 months. I don't want this to sound cocky but I think I can handle installing cams when I would be able to order these in the spring.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rabbid0281)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid0281* »_This is why C2 stated they are going back to the board to, what would essentially be a Stage1 cam setup, so that you wont need an ECU flash, and it will be a DIY friendly mod, provided you are > +1 skill









Oh I'm fine with getting my ecu flashed, I'll send it to them no problem for the flash. I just dont want to drive all day to pay a dealership to install it and drive all the way back when I could do it myself.


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jettafan[atic])*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettafan[atic* »_]Thats what I was wondering, I'm in school for this right now, my engines classes are all this year and my instructor is a genius. I'll be taking engines apart, diagnosing/fixing problems and putting them back together for the next 9 months. I don't want this to sound cocky but I think I can handle installing cams when I would be able to order these in the spring.

Same here, my current instructor has a 2800hp Pontiac engine








By the time I can afford this I will be done with school.
I could careless about the sending in the ECU thing, the engine should be out for a few days and the ECU would be back by then.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SpiderX1016)*

Well that's pretty damn impressive. That's exactly what I was thinking with the ecu, send it to them when I place my order and I should get it back around the time I'm getting everything all buttoned back up.


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jettafan[atic])*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettafan[atic* »_]
Oh I'm fine with getting my ecu flashed, I'll send it to them no problem for the flash. I just dont want to drive all day to pay a dealership to install it and drive all the way back when I could do it myself.

Well, im sure once you're done with yur classes and all and have some real wrenching experience under your belt, you'll feel more confident. 10yrs army mechanic; yes, i wrench. 
However, why would you install a a flash necessary cam unflashed, just to go to the ppl you purchased it from for a flash?







The original intent of these cams included the flash as part of the part pkg. You are trying to defeat the original purpose of their idea. That being said, C2 has already realized the demand for a consumer level part (needs no flash or parts sending for mod) is becoming greater than the Cam/Flash pkg originally envisioned. You really just making a fuss about it all IMO. Honestly it sounds like you are whining. Has anyone even bothered to ask the question: "Will C2 provide the flash program to its authorized dealers for Cam/Flash install?" (when it is finally complete of course)


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid0281* »_
haha!!! okay okay, i will, too. Yeah it is tedious and time consuming as you have install the cam properly at TDC in correlation to a specific piston. Ive read the *older tuning books* about tuning the 16v and 8v engines. Plus i have an 8v RV MkII & Bentley manual, and i used to spend a lot of time in "the reading room".... you know the one with the toilet.... just reading everything in it. Valve lash caps or shims, hydraulic lifters and valve springs, adj cam gears (yay) and torque down everything correctly and in sequence. 
i'm talking about these:
http://www.amazon.com/Water-Co...04912 








http://www.amazon.com/Volkswag...img_b 










Classics! And very informative. A must have for any VW owner mk3 or earlier.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rabbid0281)*

I think you misunderstand where I'm coming from. Aside from the dealer in Chicago that was just authorized as a c2 dealer there weren't any that were anywhere close to me. It would have been a full days drive just to get to one of the dealers let alone the install time and the drive back. I didn't want to have to take 2 days out of my schedule to drive to a dealer and then pay to have them install it. If I just send my ecu to them for the flash I get the full performance upgrade possible, I get to do the job myself, and I don't have to spend a couple days and an extra wad of cash to have it installed. Much more convenient.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jettafan[atic])*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettafan[atic* »_]Aside from the dealer in Chicago that was just authorized as a c2 dealer there weren't any that were anywhere close to me. 

I must have missed this, who in chicago is a C2 dealer now?


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jettafan[atic])*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettafan[atic* »_]I think you misunderstand where I'm coming from. Aside from the dealer in Chicago that was just authorized as a c2 dealer there weren't any that were anywhere close to me. It would have been a full days drive just to get to one of the dealers let alone the install time and the drive back. I didn't want to have to take 2 days out of my schedule to drive to a dealer and then pay to have them install it. If I just send my ecu to them for the flash I get the full performance upgrade possible, I get to do the job myself, and I don't have to spend a couple days and an extra wad of cash to have it installed. Much more convenient.

Isnt that how it used to be? If you wanted a flash you had to mail off yur ECU? I can understand if there just isnt anyone around, woulda been easier to just state that in the first place, but w/e. 
gotcha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_








We would like to introduce that Dubwerks http://www.dubwerks.com in the greater Chicagoland area has now been added as a NEW C2 Dealer. Please feel free to contact Rich or Katie with any C2 Software needs, or to schedule a Flashload for your 2.5.


Thank god for this, I may have to take a trip down there soon for a flash.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rabbid0281)*

Oh yeah I was totally aware that I would be sending off my ecu, my only beef was having to drive an obnoxiously long distance to pay someone else to do the work and drive back. It would be a really fun drive back though... 
At least if they decide that they wont do a DIY package there's Dubwerks in Chicago now for me to go to.


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jettafan[atic])*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettafan[atic* »_]Oh yeah I was totally aware that I would be sending off my ecu, my only beef was having to drive an obnoxiously long distance to pay someone else to do the work and drive back. It would be a really fun drive back though... 
At least if they decide that they wont do a DIY package there's Dubwerks in Chicago now for me to go to.









They're a great place, and Appleton to Chicago / Libertyville ain't that bad of a drive.







Three hours or so from Green Bay to dubwerks last time I visited the shop.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Cabrio60)*

Yup yup, I'm trying to think of ways to get the money for a full flash now, that would be a fun trip and I need to get down to Chi-town more often. Last time I went was for the D1GP.


----------



## shan15 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jettafan[atic])*

i want these cams soo bad, ive been waiting for them every since this thread started...
you guys really need to get a dealer out here in SoCal...
and PLEASE make a flash for the 09 models...
i want to turbo this baby next year and i want these cams (hopefully) by christmas...
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE









BTW a possible C2 dealer here in SoCal:

G T Pro Performance Tuning
740 E Walnut Ave
Fullerton, CA 92831-4530
+1 714-447-1697‎



_Modified by shan15 at 11:23 PM 8-30-2009_


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (shan15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shan15* »_i want these cams soo bad, ive been waiting for them every since this thread started...
you guys really need to get a dealer out here in SoCal...
and PLEASE make a flash for the 09 models...
i want to turbo this baby next year and i want these cams (hopefully) by christmas...
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE









BTW a possible C2 dealer here in SoCal:

G T Pro Performance Tuning
740 E Walnut Ave
Fullerton, CA 92831-4530
+1 714-447-1697‎
_Modified by shan15 at 11:23 PM 8-30-2009_
.
Hey, I was going to get my exhaust done there. Didn't happen though.
Are they talking to C2 about being a dealer?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SpiderX1016)*

**C2 CAM Update**
Thank you for everyone's enthusiasm towards the 2.5 cams. We share in that excitement. In an effort to bring a over-the-counter product to the community, we are continuing with our R&D for 2.5 cams.
We do not have any more to announce at this point other than we have read/listen to the community's feedback, and are trying to accomodate the market with a product that can be offered for the DIY guys.

C2


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Downshift7 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVJET08)*

so are you saying that the cams were done but because you didnt make it DIY in the first place, we now have to wait while you guys go back to the drawingboard?


----------



## shan15 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SpiderX1016)*

lol no i was just suggesting C2 to hit them up and see if they wanted to be a possible dealer.
while you guys are making a DIY part of the cams, PLEASE look for a SoCal shop, we really need one down here...


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (shan15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shan15* »_lol no i was just suggesting C2 to hit them up and see if they wanted to be a possible dealer.
while you guys are making a DIY part of the cams, PLEASE look for a SoCal shop, we really need one down here...

I think it's better if it's the other way around, where the dealer contacts C2 but any way works I guess


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Downshift7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Downshift7* »_so are you saying that the cams were done but because you didnt make it DIY in the first place, we now have to wait while you guys go back to the drawingboard?

Seriously?








try reading the whole thread next time....

_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_*Due to the ongoing requests from 2.5 owners* to have a DIY solution, we have gone "back to the drawing board" in an attempt to come up with something to fulfill that request. We are committed to the development of a well-engineered solution at an affordable price and will continue to update the community with the results.
C2

quit your whining, and you pretty much answered your question. what are you, like 19? They clearly state they are going to satisfy the needs of the consumer. L2Read FTW



_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 4:25 AM 9-1-2009_


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rabbid0281)*

hooked on fonex werk for me


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rabbid0281)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid0281* »_
Seriously?








try reading the whole thread next time....

quit your whining, and you pretty much answered your question. what are you, like 19? They clearly state they are going to satisfy the needs of the consumer. L2Read FTW
_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 4:25 AM 9-1-2009_

most people figured on DIYing anyways. so why would C2 even make a product ONLY to be installed by their shops? thats just plain stupid, and NOT satisfying to the customer. not sure about you but i dont like paying someone top dollar for not only a set of cams (completely understandable as its the first aftermarket set...dont get me wrong on that) BUT youre also forced to pay top dollar for a shop to install them. 
sucks the waiting time for the cams will be substantially longer but i have a feeling itll be well worth the wait. and if waiting longer means less $$ to spend and i can DIY rather than being forced to have a shop install them, im all for it.


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

Are you speaking for everyone else? I read the thread, and most were stoked to hear about the pkg, even after it was stated that it would be exclusively offered through the C2 dealer network. $699 for both is a discount of at least $100. most ECU flashes are 300+ and a set of cams for MkIVs run cheapest 400(new). figure in the fact this is a Mk5 application and it will cost more, because there currently arent any on the market, and you have yur guesstimated price diff. It really sounds like ppl are just whining because they feel their lives are being inconvenienced to the utmost when someone mentions cam development for their vehicle, then when they change their format, its like the end of the world. 
the way i see it? C2 doesnt owe me anything, nor are they obligated. we should all be grateful that someone is even thinking of and taking action to improve the performance of our 2.5L engine. You want cams? put yourself in their shoes and see what it takes to develop and fine tune a product suitable for the market that wont have customers calling for their money back.
if anyone's to blame, its VW for giving us the engine in the first place, instead of another 4 cyl, but hey what are you gonna do when yur pocket is small from the beginning...?


_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 11:02 PM 9-1-2009_


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Rabbid0281)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid0281* »_ 
the way i see it? C2 doesnt owe me anything, nor are they obligated. we should all be grateful that someone is even thinking of and taking action to improve the performance of our 2.5L engine. You want cams? put yourself in their shoes and see what it takes to develop and fine tune a product suitable for the market that wont have customers calling for their money back.
_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 11:02 PM 9-1-2009_


Thank you... couldn't"t say it any better. If they don't want it to be diy then fine I will save up and pay the local shop. My hope is that if this does become DIY it wont be a dumbed down cam from what they truly wanted to put out in the first place.


----------



## shan15 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

if they dumb it down because of DIY'ers, im gonna punch some babies.


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (shan15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shan15* »_if they dumb it down because of DIY'ers, im gonna punch some babies.

I never thought of that as a possibility, but that would indeed suck *royally*.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

these motors aren't like the aba or old 8v setups where a bent screwdriver, hammer and vice grip is all you need to build one.
the cam job alone you need a special cam holding tool to the locks the cams in place, not just a bar or flat stock piece. but a machine block with locking hoses and flats machine out. the cam gear have no key ways on them and can be rotated and bolted down in ANY postion. 
its already been shown elsewhere that people have tried and screwed a cam/head job up on these and messed up the timing and valves. NOT all diy'r are ok to do this, other wise we would not see ...."how do i insall my CAI" type threads anymore. if they can't do that, they shouldn't dream of cams. in NO way am i say all diy'r are uncapable of good high quality work....
the tool for locking the cams is about $100, then coolant and oil, sealer, etc. then getting the ecu sent out, pay for that and the shipping there and back. by the time those things are bought and paid for its really not that much more to have a C2 shop install them for the all included cost, have it done correctly, know that your car will be returned to you in perfect working(faster) order. and there is no "he said she said" type arguments if something happeneds in another unquailified shop or at a DIY'r home.
i don't know what C2 is planing on for thier next step yet, but i'm 100% sure its worth the wait. weather or not they do in at a official C2 shop or offer it as a DIY. it will be good and worth while
be patient,


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*being patient*


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (ender619)*


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Estimated hours for cam install on a 2.5? Estimated cost at $80-$100/hr?


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_Estimated hours for cam install on a 2.5? Estimated cost at $80-$100/hr?

I heard like 5 or 6 hours. Don't quote me on this though.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Well put, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am much less opposed to having a dealer do it now that C2 has authorized Dubwerks in Chicago and I don't have to make it a 2-3 day trip to get them done. Also, thanks again to all those involved with producing these cams. I'll wait patiently and pinch my pennies so that I'll be sure to get these.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (jettafan[atic])*

when we did them we figured on 5.5 hours (we are $75 an hour) to do the job, add oem oil, oem filter and G12 coolnt to the mix. then add the flash($299 value)
things add up quick. but still the cost of the total package is not bad at all. IF thats the way C2 is going to do it. THEY can only answer that WHEN its time to release thier plans...
for now, be patient!


----------



## mikeislegend (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

dude!!!!

i second the dealership in socal!!! i know a couple rabbits here who are down!!!


----------



## shan15 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (mikeislegend)*

^^ if you havent got the news, there is a NEW C2 dealer in SoCal.
FourSeasons Tuning in Orange, Ca


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

I would love to see a dyno (stock vs cam+software vs cam/software/quickflow) to see where the gains are .....


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_when we did them we figured on 5.5 hours (we are $75 an hour) to do the job, add oem oil, oem filter and G12 coolnt to the mix. then add the flash($299 value)
things add up quick. but still the cost of the total package is not bad at all. 

Not bad?; it's almost cheap. The VW Dealers near me (who would _never touch_ this installation), charge $90-100 an hour. I know all C2 dealers set their own fees, but I've built a few engines for restorations (euro but not VW) and would rather have drive 4 hours each way to have NLS do it right. (Unless Jeff Atwood directs me to a local guy in CT.) Until this comes out, you guys without a dealer nearby should make a pest of yourself at a good shop within a reasonable drive and get them to call Chris to become a dealer. If you get a few people interested in C2 stuff together, it would be a no-brainer for a shop to get on board.
As far as the overall costs, if you look in the Schrick GmbH catalog, it's easy to see that if they sold these cams the price would be at least double the $699 without any software. And we haven't seen Techtonics or Neuspeed contract with someone to develop some for them. When C2 says they're ready, they'll be imho a bargain.

_Quote, originally posted by *jettafan[atic* »_ I'm in school for this right now, my engines classes are all this year and my instructor is a genius.

Have him become a dealer-even if he only does the cam/ECU installations I'm sure he would want to make a few bucks on the 2.5 crowd.









_Quote, originally posted by *SpiderX1016* »_
Same here, my current instructor has a 2800hp Pontiac engine









This is the same cylinder head casting as a Lambo-I think it might be a bit more involved than a pushrod V8. No offense to you or your instructor, but I wouldn't want a "first-timer" on a VW 2.5 doing my car. Especially if I was just out of school and couldn't just write a check for a new engine if something went bad.

_Quote, originally posted by *shan15* »_i want these cams soo bad...
... i want these cams (hopefully) by christmas...
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE









Ok dude, now that's just whining like a little girl. No more Red Bull for you.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (brian81)*

Great post, I'll talk to my instructor and see if he'd be up for it, I can also get in contact with a couple of VAG shops around here. Although having a C2 dealer in Chicago is awesome. With having this dealer around I actually wouldn't mind going to them to have it done. Like you said at least I know for sure it would be done right.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (jettafan[atic])*

No more updates on the cams yet? Waiting very patientaly...


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

just realized NLS is only 55 miles from me! Sweet, so when this cam package is ready thats where I am going to get the installation. happy day. Now if I could only find a job lol


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

bump for metals shafts


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

any updates


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nickbeezy)*

Yeah, I'd like to know if there's any more progress with this setup?


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*DIY Version <--- x50 !*


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (ThEnergizer)*

Posted on 10-8-2009 here by C2motorsports

_Quote, originally posted by *C2motorsports* »_*CAMS*
Our CAM development is also an ongoing project and without getting into the boring details....it's A LOT OF WORK. As we are the first company to take on a redesigned CAM, and there is not available BLANKS to start from, the process of design and manufacturing is very tedious. We are dedicated to the CAM product, and we still are very excited about the unleashed power potential. We will continue to keep our nose to the car and will have something to offer in the future.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (FlyingIan)*

Updates or info?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (tay272)*

More info coming in ~2 weeks. I have a few more tasks to sort, then I'll have a firmer idea on project timeline.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Any info about the power gains made with the prototypes yet?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Where the hell can i find that lower bumper cover!!!?? Is it from europe? Diesel? 
I hear once you change out the cams then flash and on 91 oct. would smoke the gti. Is that realistic?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (Cherb32)*

probably a stock gti but not one thats chipped


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (nickbeezy)*

bump for hope


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_More info coming in ~2 weeks. I have a few more tasks to sort, then I'll have a firmer idea on project timeline.

-Jeffrey Atwood

times up!


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

You're relentless, aren't you?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (NORVADUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORVADUB* »_bump for hope









oh theres hope... just need patience!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i've talked to chris on C2 and he told me, and he ASSURED me that they are working on it. and hopefully soon, in a couple of months they should be out with a tune and the cams themselves. he told me to be patient.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

Cant't waitttt! The 2.5 has so much potential and Im glad someone realizes that. This is gonna be such a great setup when it comes out.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

yep potential. maybe that's why a similar engine is going in the new TT RS


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

How will the NA car run with turbo cams? I'm thinking turbo cams then turbo, rather than NA cams then turbo then turbo cams, so on and so forth.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

turbo cams are smalled than normal and NA cams are BIGGER tan normal.
and being turbo cams on the n.a would be kind of retarded in my opinoin. prolly even a waste.
my suggestion? save up and do it at the same time you do the turbo.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

dose anyone if uni. is going to have softwear for these when they come out?


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_dose anyone if uni. is going to have softwear for these when they come out?


Seriously? They are C2 cams. You will buy C2 software. Read the thread, it's all explained.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (ThEnergizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThEnergizer* »_
6 months later... No cams, No #'s









Yes but three months ago they said this.

_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Due to the ongoing requests from 2.5 owners to have a DIY solution, we have gone "back to the drawing board" in an attempt to come up with something to fulfill that request. We are committed to the development of a well-engineered solution at an affordable price and will continue to update the community with the results.
C2


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

That doesn't change 6 months later


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (ThEnergizer)*

Get these out so I can get cams and software for the same price that I paid for just software from the "other" company.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

still interested myself, most likely will happen after I build the bottom end so I can save up the money to do these with some Ferrea components and a trip to the machine shop to maximize the benefits. almost afraid of what 8500RPM and 13psi sounds like not to mention how it pulls. Betting I'll need stiffer mounts


_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 4:55 PM 12-4-2009_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThEnergizer* »_6 months later... No cams, No #'s 



Have you ever been the first to design/develop/test/manufacture aftermarket automotive cams? Oh yeah, and then add that 'everybody' wants to have the option to install them in their driveway so you need to make them a DIY.......while also trying to keep other products in development?
We are committed to the 2.5 motor, and will continue to do our best to offer the community well engineered/tested and proven products.
C2


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:51 PM 12-4-2009_


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

That is possibly the nicest "Why don't you Shut the fu*k up?" I have ever seen.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_

Have you ever been the first to designed/develop/test/manufacture aftermarket automotive cams? Oh yeah, and then add that 'everybody' wants to have the option to install them in their driveway so you need to make them a DIY.......while also trying to keep other products in development?
We are committed to the 2.5 motor, and will continue to do our best to offer the community well engineered/tested and proven products. C2

Of course, U.S. Army TACOM Life Cycle Management Command ... U.S. Army Tank Automotive Research, Development and Engineering Center. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Hollagraphik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hollagraphik* »_That is possibly the nicest "Why don't you Shut the fu*k up?" I have ever seen.

























_Quote, originally posted by *ThEnergizer* »_
Of course, U.S. Army TACOM Life Cycle Management Command ... U.S. Army Tank Automotive Research, Development and Engineering Center. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Yeah, but those aren't aftermarket cams lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

let them do their job.
i bug them from time to time.
so far, no broken promises, and honest words.
i am not getting lied by them. if they say 6 months, then on the 5th month they'll prolly have it out.
UPDATES? yes, we need them. but, lets no call names and say SH*T about some stuff that we dont know. (if we did know ALL about 2.5 cams, we wouldnt need c2.)


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Hollagraphik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hollagraphik* »_That is possibly the nicest "Why don't you Shut the fu*k up?" I have ever seen.









x2


_Quote, originally posted by *ThEnergizer* »_
Of course, U.S. Army TACOM Life Cycle Management Command ... U.S. Army Tank Automotive Research, Development and Engineering Center. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








do you want a cookie?


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_

Have you ever been the first to design/develop/test/manufacture aftermarket automotive cams? Oh yeah, and then add that 'everybody' wants to have the option to install them in their driveway so you need to make them a DIY.......while also trying to keep other products in development?
We are committed to the 2.5 motor, and will continue to do our best to offer the community well engineered/tested and proven products.
C2

_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:51 PM 12-4-2009_

How about you take all the time you need to produce a quality product that will truly realize the potential of this motor...


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (turbomonkeyexpress)*

C2 will come through with an amazing product. Just like all of their products.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Everyone thinks R&D is as simple taking a Crap. people, if you want things done right without having your motor grenading (a word i made up for exploding)








, then be patient. C2, your products are awesome. I will wait P A T I E N T L Y for the combos. Do we get a bag of Popcorn for waiting


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (eatrach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eatrach* »_ I will wait P A T I E N T L Y for the combos. Do we get a bag of Popcorn for waiting









No, but if you buy something from parts4vws.com Mike and Kristen will send you a bag of M&Ms.


_Modified by brian81 at 12:04 PM 12-8-2009_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (brian81)*

when the cams a re out.....if you come here(we are a C2 dealer) and we install the cams and flash load...sure. we promise to give you a freshly popped bag of pop corn


----------



## bmxbum76 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

free popcorn.... im in


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

and a beer too ?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (ender619)*

free soda....can't work on customer cars and drink...and its not fair for me to work and watch customers drink when i can't...right?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*








we'll relate the info about how great the beer tasted


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_when the cams are out.....if you come here(we are a C2 dealer) and we install the cams and flash load...sure. we promise to give you a freshly popped bag of pop corn









Quoted for later


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

PROMISE! popcorn and soda for the guy that buys and has us install cams and software from C2...
















edit.. haha...
offer 10% off ad for dec gift certificates and no one jumps on things but do free popcorn and everyone is happy!


_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 3:57 PM 12-8-2009_


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

man, I wish you guys are close. BTW, off topic, I was looking at your headers and downpipe. I wouldn't want to get rid of my cat, but I think the combo: cams, software and your headers should be a great combo package at 20% off








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (eatrach)*

e can add a high flow cat if you wish


----------



## baltzah7 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

So when this cam package comes out for forced induction just call me and I'll take it. 360-708-8256. I appreciate C2 for revolutionizing the 2.5, a big thank you from the PNW guys here in WA. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_when the cams a re out.....if you come here(we are a C2 dealer) and we install the cams and flash load...sure. we promise to give you a freshly popped bag of pop corn









Wish i didn't live in Alaska, i love cams and popcorn


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_
Wish i didn't live in Alaska, i love cams and popcorn









Alaska?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

i'll come to alaska and do you cams and flash there. i've ALWAYS wanted to go there! pay my flight and i'll be up!
NOT lying...truth! load up tools and my laptop and we are good.


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_i'll come to alaska and do you cams and flash there. i've ALWAYS wanted to go there! pay my flight and i'll be up!
NOT lying...truth! load up tools and my laptop and we are good.

Do you want to visit North Dakota too? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Or how about Wisconsin, two tickets to a Packer game and some nice craft beer?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_free soda....can't work on customer cars and drink...and its not fair for me to work and watch customers drink when i can't...right?









oh so true







id imagine its torture


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*

hmmm. always wanted to go to alaska. never thought about ND.
but i'm sure we could work out a deal when the time comes


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_hmmm. always wanted to go to alaska. never thought about ND.
but i'm sure we could work out a deal when the time comes









I flew Santi up last year...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

id be up for it in a heartbeat


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

OOH!!! Alaska Group Buy!!!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

deal! how many alaskians have cars i can play with while i'm there? 2? 5? 15?
as i said.. me and my wife have always wanted to go to alaska for a trip.
i'm serious when these come out, get a deal together and i'll come up. i can do all C2 flashes anywhere there is internet or wifi. and i can bring the tools for the cam job as well. just won't do it outside in the snow haha


----------



## KHAAAN! (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

This is 4door1.8t cant log into my account for some reason lol. And thats not the reaction i was expecting i might have to put some money aside now haha... but if we fly you up do we still get the bag of popcorn?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (KHAAAN!)*

HAHAH! yes i will bring popcorn for whoever i work on their car up there.
set up stuff next spring and i'll come up. me and my wife will get a hotel and travel a bit when i'm not working. i'd be up for it for sure


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Alaska, fishing and working on VDUB,ohh and popcorn.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

wanna stop by chicago on your way to alaska?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (mk racer)*

not driving to alaska!! but i can go to chicago as well ...
i'll go where ever then need is, just let me know


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Man, you may be the traveling man when the kits are ready... I'm gonna have to make you travel to Savannah for the personal install and popcorn!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

I like updates, they're always fun


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

X2 any word on the progress? Some good Xmas news would make my holiday haha


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (tay272)*

No ~real update for now... everyone is on holiday break.
Current status: CNC programming work under way. (all our cams will be solid billet cams, no cast, not hollow/assembled like stock)
Current plan:
Cam set for the 05.5-07 150hp rated motor
Why: Our turbo car is an 07.
08-up 170hp: Exhaust cam had variable phase control added
This cam set will get done once we have finalized specs. based on in-car testing.
Pricing: no idea right now. The very first set 'could' be purchased for a few grand.








-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Where is this exhaust control on the 08's? I've looked and never saw anything on them for adjustment...just intake adjustment.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

any updates on the quickflow







?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*








170 hp on 08 model. whoooooooo. that is good. 
Keep the updates coming


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (eatrach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eatrach* »_







170 hp on 08 model. whoooooooo. that is good. 
Keep the updates coming









lol no. They were talking about the 08 motors that come w/ 170 hp.


----------



## Hondasmash (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

subscribed for the updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

we are on the mid feb... updates??


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

yo, any word on NA cam progress?


----------



## WHO_I_AM (Nov 15, 2009)

tuned in, and patiently waiting!


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (WHO_I_AM)*

Was just about to drop $ on an APR tune, but if this will be coming out soon I might wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

still here adn waiting..!


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_still here adn waiting..!


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think C2 is on extended holiday?


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (Rabbid0281)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid0281* »_I think C2 is on extended extended extended holiday?









Fixed.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mixed with some spring break?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

mixed with building a mk5 R32 stage 4 turbo...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...98741


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

We are still working on this....
We are going to get two sets of cams made.
I don't know if these will ever go into production, unless you would be willing to pay ~big bux for a cam set. 
Simply: very expensive to manufacture
Think: $1000 will not buy you one cam, and you need a pair.
Send me email and IM's about what sort of retail price you might pay.
[email protected]
These are billet cams...
no castings
100% made in USA
100% designed in USA

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

Group buy anyone?


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (The Holy Molar)*

im down but all i have is about $1000 for cams and tuning ... 2 me there not worth much more then that , at most were going to get 20ish hp and 30ish tq at very most......


----------



## WHO_I_AM (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (easy cheese)*

I think it would have to be a large number of buyers in a group buy to have any effect on price, as Jeffery said the cam shafts are not cast, but billet, that alone makes them very expensive.
and your only gonna see gains if you have every other area of your bolt on's covered, and then you need it tuned, but obviously C2 will have that covered. You also have to be strongly dedicated to running the car NA, considering the cams would be 1000+ with everything else needed to have the car produce gains you might need to just contact C2 for the turbo set up.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (WHO_I_AM)*

back in the 90's VR6 cams were over $2000-$2200. since then they went done BUT they startered there. production, R+D, few companies made them etc
in my mind, if you want cams, you want real power and you know what it takes to do it...these are worth $2000+/-. same as the VR6 ones were at 1st.
i'm in for a set for testing on my I5....


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Honestly that's what I expected them to cost is around 2K.
Will I be ready to purchase them any time soon no. But Could I see myself sometime in the future yes.


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

$2000+ with no numbers is hard to justify.

looks like FI is it.

here's to hoping for a SC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (NORVADUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORVADUB* »_$2000+ with no numbers is hard to justify.


You are right. This is why its difficult to justfy our cam project at all.
When this motor is ~15yrs (~2020) on the street, you'll see sub-$1k cam sets available.
Power numbers will be published once the cams are actually made and in the car.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

in retrospect, i agree that you would have to be dedicated to NA for the money. 2k$ is halfway to C2 stg2...ive already got a Carbonio and TT exhaust, but the engine just seems to be lacking in car its size. feels like it should have come with 200hp stock. i will have to wait another 10 years to see those cam kits drop in price before i drop that kind of cash for something that wont give much more power gains. Then again, noone is probably testing pistons or stroker cranks and that sort. Its already got half a liter on the GTI/GLIs and it seems like it isnt worthy of being developed over that of the GTI. the reason it isnt FI is enough to want to r&d parts(to me) but the fact that the GTI/GLIs [are] already FI'd, then why not just spend the money to tweak that system? I'd rather see the money going into developing the 2.5's to be 2.0T killers.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Rabbid0281)*

What is so abnormally complex about these cams that would make them so expensive? Don't see how one I5 cam (yeah I know there are 2 of them in total) is going to be $1k when billet pushrod V8 cams are sub $500 and a pair of billet Crower 4G63 Mitsu billet cams is about the same. 
If there's something I'm missing, please shout it out....


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_What is so abnormally complex about these cams that would make them so expensive? Don't see how one I5 cam (yeah I know there are 2 of them in total) is going to be $1k when billet pushrod V8 cams are sub $500 and a pair of billet Crower 4G63 Mitsu billet cams is about the same. 
If there's something I'm missing, please shout it out....

Im sure part of the reason is that most of the companies that make those billet cams for v8s are much larger and make them in house. also they are making them for engines that have been around for 50+ years with the same basic design and have a MUCH larger customer base.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_What is so abnormally complex about these cams that would make them so expensive? Don't see how one I5 cam (yeah I know there are 2 of them in total) is going to be $1k when billet pushrod V8 cams are sub $500 and a pair of billet Crower 4G63 Mitsu billet cams is about the same. 
If there's something I'm missing, please shout it out....


Short Answer: The FIRST set of BILLET V8 cams that were ever designed and produced were not $500. 
Short Answer 2: Comparing V8 and Mitsu cams to VW 2.5 applications is Apples and Oranges. Think of the V8 production numbers over the years. This will give you a clear and concise answer as to how many "potential" customers there are for cams which is directly a factor when a company manufacturers a product.
*C2 would have ZERO problems producing affordable CAMS, if the potential customer base was equal to that of the V8 motor. We can then manufacture in numbers that will greatly reduce the investment cost, and in return, reduce the sale price.
We are committed to the production and testing of the 2.5 CAM. We hope to show the improvements capable of the NA motor. Once we have done this, and we get a sense of "true potential" sales to customers, we can then calculate how to produce in quantity our C2 CAM. At that point, we will see if the CAM production costs can be reduced. Until then, we do not have control over the manufacturing cost....they are what they are.
C2


----------



## Hondasmash (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

I think if C2 produced other products for the 2.5 such as intake, exhaust or headers the demand for C2 cams or other products would increase dramatically.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

just gotta give it time guys. dont forget there are 2.5's being added to the road every day. Sooner then later alot of these cars will be in the hands of younger drivers that are more interested in tuning


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

call a cam company they will make you a set i called a while back and they said they can you just ghave to know what you want


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (crxtrixxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crxtrixxx* »_call a cam company they will make you a set i called a while back and they said they can you just ghave to know what you want

Bahhaha wow is it really that simple? Who knew? Thanks for the tip genius....


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

um, no its not that simple or cheap at all


----------



## Hondasmash (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

ofcourse it is that easy... order some civic cams add some duct tape here crazy glue there and u a 11 second car. its a big secret though dont tell anyone


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

i called and they can figure it out for you i wasnt ready at the time i will be soon


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (crxtrixxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crxtrixxx* »_call a cam company they will make you a set i called a while back and they said they can you just have to know what you want

Any cam company huh, so i can call Isky and have them make me a set of rabbit cams at the same time i order my flat head ford cam? I only wish life was that simple lol.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

well at some point I'll be ready to play ball on this but I've decided to get some practice in on engine building with a 9a in a MKI first


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

so first the cams are too hard to install, then they're too expensive to produce, now they're unobtainable which obviously just drives the mark up even higher in addition to all the "reasons".
good work basically leading everyone on for months and deciding to drop this bomb out of no where. turning a piece of billet in circles doesn't cost thousands of dollars. someone will figure out how to make affordable applicable cams for this motor some day. it just won't be c2 obviously.
i still appreciate all the work and frustration that went into this project though. good luck with your future developments. it sounds like the stock cams are worth too much $$$ to part with for another decade in this market. good luck moving on to more productive projects. it was the same way with the vr6, basically $2000 for cams forever with one option. then one day 1200, then another company 800... then even cast cams came out for 400. it just takes time for the market to really allow for mods that give so little gains for so much work.
this is why i work on a 16v and drive a new rabbit. no point in spending thousands of dollars to get 200whp in a car that can only handle 170, not when it costs you 5 credit cards and every tax refund for the better half of a decade.


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 6:38 PM 3-12-2010_


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

Jesus, the tone in this thread went ridiculous since the last time I checked. All you guys clamoring for cams need to get yourselves in check and consider what's really going on with this. Making cams isnt as easy as putting a blank shaft of billet in a magic capsule, punching some numbers on a screen and *voila* a technicolor unicorn brings your new cam to you. I'm gonna break down the process for you as best as I can practically imagine it.
Step 1: you have to fully understand all the intricacies of what a cam's job is and how exactly it does it, which I assume about 85% of people in this thread do not.
2: you have to fully understand this motor in and out, down to the last bolt, which I assume about 95% of people here do not.
3. you need to draw up the first model of the cam and figure out the exact angle and size of the lobes to achieve maximum gains which takes a lot of time, even if it's the only project you have going.
4. you need to grind the first set of cams using the right blanks which are not cheap or very plentiful for this motor yet.
5. you need to tear the head down, install the new set of cams and retime everything.
6. you need to hope and pray that the car won't explode.
7. extensive dyno testing and developing a new tune. huh now the low end lost grunt but theres some more power at the top end, this won't do for daily driving, the car feels slow unless you're above 4k rpm, back to the drawing board!
8. tear the head back down and throw out the wasted blanks.
9. repeat 1-6
10. extensive dyno testing and developing a new tune. the car is dynamite at lower engine speeds but now the power dies off way too early, back to the drawing board again!
11. repeat 1-6 again, multiple times until finally you have the golden set of cams and the perfect tune for them that increases flow at all speeds.
This isn't a V8 where cams have been around for decades and making them for a new V8 is down to an exact science. This is lots of tedious and frustrating R&D to try and make an innovative new product that very few people have the expertise to do. Also, as you go through more and more blanks and rack up the hundreds of labor hours it's a *very* expensive process. Maybe before you get discuoraged that your shiny new set of cams isn't ready for you to buy you guys should put yourselves in C2's shoes and try to realize the humongous amount of work being put into these just to try and make you guys happy. They're the ones that should be frustrated here, not you.
To C2: thank you a hundred times over for the effort you've put into this and the patience you've shown everybody. You took on a serious challenge and I know that if/when you finish these the result will be awesome. You guys kick tons of ass in my book.


















































/rant


----------



## wolf_like_reflexx (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (jettafan[atic])*












_Modified by wolf_like_reflexx at 10:23 PM 3-12-2010_


----------



## WHO_I_AM (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (jettafan[atic])*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettafan[atic* »_]Jesus, the tone in this thread went ridiculous since the last time I checked. All you guys clamoring for cams need to get yourselves in check and consider what's really going on with this.
To C2: thank you a hundred times over for the effort you've put into this and the patience you've shown everybody. You took on a serious challenge and I know that if/when you finish these the result will be awesome. You guys kick tons of ass in my book.


















































/rant

I agree, C2 is on the JOB serious for the 2.5 motor, and for that I'll rock with C2.


_Modified by WHO_I_AM at 12:14 AM 3-13-2010_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_so 

that post really have any backing to it?


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: (jettafan[atic])*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettafan[atic* »_]Jesus, the tone in this thread went ridiculous since the last time I checked. All you guys clamoring for cams need to get yourselves in check and consider what's really going on with this. Making cams isnt as easy as putting a blank shaft of billet in a magic capsule, punching some numbers on a screen and *voila* a technicolor unicorn brings your new cam to you. I'm gonna break down the process for you as best as I can practically imagine it.
Step 1: you have to fully understand all the intricacies of what a cam's job is and how exactly it does it, which I assume about 85% of people in this thread do not.
2: you have to fully understand this motor in and out, down to the last bolt, which I assume about 95% of people here do not.
3. you need to draw up the first model of the cam and figure out the exact angle and size of the lobes to achieve maximum gains which takes a lot of time, even if it's the only project you have going.
4. you need to grind the first set of cams using the right blanks which are not cheap or very plentiful for this motor yet.
5. you need to tear the head down, install the new set of cams and retime everything.
6. you need to hope and pray that the car won't explode.
7. extensive dyno testing and developing a new tune. huh now the low end lost grunt but theres some more power at the top end, this won't do for daily driving, the car feels slow unless you're above 4k rpm, back to the drawing board!
8. tear the head back down and throw out the wasted blanks.
9. repeat 1-6
10. extensive dyno testing and developing a new tune. the car is dynamite at lower engine speeds but now the power dies off way too early, back to the drawing board again!
11. repeat 1-6 again, multiple times until finally you have the golden set of cams and the perfect tune for them that increases flow at all speeds.


yeah but still, given today's level of technology, it wouldn't be hard to draw one up on CAD and do some theoretical flow testing there. same principle for wind tunnel testing and bench flow testing on heads. its a cheaper alternative to actually creating cams from blanks and installing. 
when you get one that flows closest to the desired goal, then produce the cam, right? there's tons of plug-ins for Inventor Pro and other programs that can calculate how cams will flow to keep you from dropping all that cash on blanks(at least lower than what you are speculating) for trial and error.


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

to those who bashed me before, for saying just call a cam company yatta yatta. as soon as i get my parts in im gonna see about getting cams made up for myself and ill post what i find for those who are doubtful and are stuck in a world of impossibilities lol


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (crxtrixxx)*

one off cams WILL be a *few* 1000 bucks...not 1,000 or 2,000


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_one off cams WILL be a *few* 1000 bucks...not 1,000 or 2,000

QFT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_one off cams WILL be a *few* 1000 bucks...not 1,000 or 2,000


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

cricket...


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_one off cams WILL be a *few* 1000 bucks...not 1,000 or 2,000

How much for the cams that you ran in the mkv rabbit?


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (Rabbid0281)*

Like I said, that's just how I imagined the process in my head. The main point of the rant was to point out that a lot of work goes into this and most of the people who have been whining about these wouldn't have any idea where to begin with designing / making them. and it's true, one off cams would cost a pantload, more than I'd ever be willing to pay for the gains that's for sure.


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

can someone fill me in so i don't have to read this whole thread, has c2 ground cams and written software for the 2.5l? and do they offer an available adjustable cam sprokets so I can adjust my timing after they install it?


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: (mk5RABt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5RABt* »_can someone fill me in so i don't have to read this whole thread, has c2 ground cams and written software for the 2.5l? and do they offer an available adjustable cam sprokets so I can adjust my timing after they install it?

no cams for retail as of right now, but they did create cams for the NLS mkv rabbit.


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

i knowthe economy sucks but seriously like we need to get some super chargers on the market and some cams atleast because stupid r icer bolts ons are garbage


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: (mk5RABt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5RABt* »_seriously like we need to get some super chargers on the market and some cams atleast because stupid r icer bolts ons are garbage

I'd take both whenever available, but it doesn't look like it will happen anytime soon


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

sharonsjetta has been working on a SC application for sometime now.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbid0281)*

Ehh...I guess unsubscribing this thread would be suitable since its never gonna happen...or give it....say..6-10 yrs before it becomes cheaper.


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

you'd have to putt a pretty green tune to get a sc 2.5l to pass emission and all that out in cali wouldn't you?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (mk5RABt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5RABt* »_you'd have to putt a pretty green tune to get a sc 2.5l to pass emission and all that out in cali wouldn't you?

Hell yes!!...Thats another reason why I cant do it. With emission testers getting caught with under-the-table hook ups, and hit with $10k+ in fines, less people are willing to manipulate the system.


----------



## Blonde Imola Chick (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: (DrivenAllDay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivenAllDay* »_
How much for the cams that you ran in the mkv rabbit?


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

be patient young grasshoppa your time will come


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

?


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (mk5RABt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5RABt* »_and do they offer an available adjustable cam sprokets so I can adjust my timing after they install it?

Pretty sure an adjustable cam gear would be pointless, as this motor has variable cam phasing that it does on its own on at least one of the cams (intake I believe...), so you'd just be messing things up for the ECU.


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

oh thats a good point. didn't think about that and I know for a fact it uses variable valve timing. I wish this motor didn't have so many computers it would be wayy more fun and everything would be so much less of a pain in the asss


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: (crxtrixxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crxtrixxx* »_to those who bashed me before, for saying just call a cam company yatta yatta. as soon as i get my parts in im gonna see about getting cams made up for myself and ill post what i find for those who are doubtful and are stuck in a world of impossibilities lol

Please let us know how that works out for you.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (mkv1003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkv1003* »_
Please let us know how that works out for you.

x2.....I hope it doesnt cost you an arm and a leg...and maybe a kidney http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: (Cherb32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cherb32* »_...and maybe a kidney http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

But then...








this guy will come get you


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (mkv1003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkv1003* »_










Muaaahahahaha....good ol crazy eye with karate moves...


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

i looked into it theres 2 places in the uk and they need the stock cams to run test and a bunch of info on the flow 
check it out on there site it even says they specialize in prototype and one off cams i just dont have stock cams to send em or i would any donors? or anyone know where i can pick em up for a decent price
this is what he emailed me after a couple back and forths 
"We would need to see a standard cam to evaluate."
Regards
Del
Kent Performance Camshafts Ltd.
Units 1-4 Military Rd,
Shorncliffe Ind Est.
Folkestone.
Kent.
England.
CT20 3UJ
Tel: 00 44 (0)1303 248666.
Fax: 00 44 (0)1303 252508. 
http://www.kentcams.com/



_Modified by crxtrixxx at 7:56 PM 3-21-2010_


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

crxtrixxx, would you go with standalone ecu management after installing said cams?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_crxtrixxx, would you go with standalone ecu management after installing said cams?

he doesn't have cams....just looking into it


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

i wouldnt go standalone unless i had alot of work done


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Cryxtrixxx, what would you do for software then if you bought cams from Dent Performance? I'm assuming they wouldn't be able to do the tuning too because of the lack of 2.5L in the UK. Curious is all.


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

chipsndips


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_Cryxtrixxx, what would you do for software then if you bought cams from Dent Performance? I'm assuming they wouldn't be able to do the tuning too because of the lack of 2.5L in the UK. Curious is all.

the only 2.5L engine they have, to my knowledge, is in the TT-RS and its turbo'd


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: (crxtrixxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crxtrixxx* »_chipsndips

Good plan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

CAN SOMEONE MAKE SOME CAMS BEFORE I SPEND ALL MY MONEY


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: (crxtrixxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crxtrixxx* »_CAN SOMEONE MAKE SOME CAMS BEFORE I SPEND ALL MY MONEY 

I thought you were pretty confident that you could call a company and simply ask them to make you some and prove all the naysayers wrong. I was hoping you were right, because if it was the case, I was going to order mine from where ever you got em from.


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

lol i ordered 3k in parts and am awaiting prices on bodyshop cams can wait until i get some more bank unless someone comes out with something soon then ill buy if not and i gotta go custom i have to buy some stock cams and send em overseas and wait yatta yatta


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: (crxtrixxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crxtrixxx* »_lol i ordered 3k in parts and am awaiting prices on bodyshop cams can wait until i get some more bank unless someone comes out with something soon then ill buy if not and i gotta go custom i have to buy some stock cams and send em overseas and wait yatta yatta 

I expect a insanely high cost to have a company make a set *on a whim* so the waiting game is inevitable! I'd like the cams to be tried, and tested anyway.


----------



## B.a. (Feb 7, 2008)

so what happened to c2? did their car blow up?? i mean they were pretty serious about cams for a while now


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: (B.a.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.a.* »_so what happened to c2? did their car blow up?? i mean they were pretty serious about cams for a while now

The car didnt blow up, but the last I heard/read from C2 is:

_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_We are still working on this....
We are going to get two sets of cams made.
I don't know if these will ever go into production, unless you would be willing to pay ~big bux for a cam set. 
Simply: very expensive to manufacture
Think: $1000 will not buy you one cam, and you need a pair.
Send me email and IM's about what sort of retail price you might pay.
[email protected]
These are billet cams...
no castings
100% made in USA
100% designed in USA

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

2g's for cams, yikes, anyone looked into having anything forged, I'm sure something with the same geometry and a slightly taller lift (.010") coupled with a ferrea valve kit with some nice springs would be pretty sweet


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

#1 the 2.5L motor is a pretty new motor. Expect new **** to be expensive ****.
#2 the VR6 motor was expensive when it first came out, and now **** is plentiful and much cheaper
#3 the VR6 motor was intended for international sale. the 2.5L predominantly resides in the USA, making the "tuner market share" much smaller and limited to "made in the USA" companies. You don't have German aftermarket developers stomping all over this motor as they rarely if ever will see it. 
#4 If you're tired of waiting for cams, by all means, I'd like to see you make a pair. Cheaper, Faster, and quality. Cams aren't like a Turbo kit that you can simply hack and slash and "DIY", these buggers are responsible for not letting your engine destroy itself, while in the mean time, regulating the right valve timing to allow for the most power possible. 
Please keep these things in mind when accounting for the availabilities of aftermarket in ANY motor.


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

they really should offer the 2.5l in europe as well as making the tdi models available in NA. I know I would be able to appreciate that.


----------



## GrocerySnake (Feb 25, 2010)

wait a second. i went from page 5, to 13, and the cam/camflash went from $699 to over $1000???


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (GrocerySnake)*

I do not think the 2.5 would be bought much in europe because of too much fuel consumption, therefore the tax is high in most countries of the EU. And in most countries there are 80% Diesels sold because of aprox. 1,50Dollars/l


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (GrocerySnake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrocerySnake* »_wait a second. i went from page 5, to 13, and the cam/camflash went from $699 to over $1000???


That is because they had to go back to the drawing board essentially and do something different.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (GrocerySnake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrocerySnake* »_wait a second. i went from page 5, to 13, and the cam/camflash went from $699 to over $1000???


Yep.
1st round was fiddling with the stock cams a bit... no joy.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

are the stock cams billet or forged?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (mk5RABt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5RABt* »_are the stock cams billet or forged?

NEITHER.
Hollow shaft. assembled.

-Jeff


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

can you provide any pictures of this?


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (mk5RABt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5RABt* »_can you provide any pictures of this?

Better question.. when are they going to be available.. ME WANT MORE POWAH!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Turbonix at 10:09 PM 3-30-2010_


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

your money would be better invested in running more boost lol


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

hell yeah and building your bottom end to handle it


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

all motor power is different then turbo i've had turbo cars and love them just looking to build a NA car for once and im sure other people are interested in this also turbo is Fast but a built NA is RAW


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (crxtrixxx)*

bolting on a turbo kit is so easy it just not as cool as N/A. there's nothing wrong with boost but it just makes it too easy to make good numbers


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

yea and a N/A SOUND IS NASTY SICK so is a turbo motor boosting but All motor gets more respect imo


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

plus you don't get to drop your car off and say, I want you to make this put 220 to the wheels. here's 4g's


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

up any word?


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

updates?


----------



## nomomk3 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (crxtrixxx)*

still nothing?


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (nomomk3)*

correct theres so many pages and no product


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (crxtrixxx)*

multiple posts make it clear that there won't be.

removing from watched topics after nearly a year.


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (NORVADUB)*

i really want cams. my wife and i plan on begging and pleading with C2 at SoWo.


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

i have the same setup headers cover and mani


_Modified by crxtrixxx at 2:01 PM 4-28-2010_


----------



## RickJames! (Apr 27, 2010)

*FV-QR*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The issue is that billet cams are just sooooo expensive, and that cast cores require a very large initial investment. 
Be patient guys......


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

**being patient**


----------



## RickJames! (Apr 27, 2010)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_**being patient**


x2


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The issue is that billet cams are just sooooo expensive, and that cast cores require a very large initial investment. 
Be patient guys...... 

how much we talking... lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Billets can run into the thousands per cam if done on a low volume basis, and done in the US of A. 
Castings run quite a bit since there is no tooling available. In the end castings will be done, it's just going to take a bit to get the ducks in a row. That's how they will get done at a price that is feasible though. 
I need to buy some used cams, both early single VVT ones, and late dual VVT ones, so if anybody has a stash, please let me know.


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

try this guy he'll prob cut u a deal 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4243251
there was another guy parting out a car i was gonna do the same thing and he didnt want that much im gonna still see if i can find the other sale thread for you

maybe you can get a donor im gonna check with somebody and have them contact u if they agree 


_Modified by crxtrixxx at 1:11 PM 5-1-2010_


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

if you need any help testing i work at VW and the guys down here already told me they would love to moniter it and install it.:laugh:


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

*question*

Can I use revo chip with these cams?


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

oh my god... no nightshift you cannot use revo software with c2 cams and expect it to work. IF YOU COULD READ ABOVE A 3RD GRADE LEVEL... you would have already read that c2 offers software with the cams.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

nightshift strikes again.........


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

that guy's post are real funny.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Billets can run into the thousands per cam if done on a low volume basis, and done in the US of A.
> Castings run quite a bit since there is no tooling available. In the end castings will be done, it's just going to take a bit to get the ducks in a row. That's how they will get done at a price that is feasible though.
> I need to buy some used cams, both early single VVT ones, and late dual VVT ones, so if anybody has a stash, please let me know.


I can't remember, but were there cams in the head I sent you?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Nope. I ended up just buying a pair from the stealer.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

my weekend pic: 










upgrade please?


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Any updates on this???????


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

I was working on this before I left C2.

I will likley pick this back up again. 


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Jefnes3 said:


> I was working on this before I left C2.
> 
> I will likley pick this back up again.
> 
> ...


:what:


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

Jefnes3 said:


> I was working on this before I left C2.
> 
> I will likley pick this back up again.
> 
> ...


What are your plans... cams or not, you still gonna tune?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

United Motorsports???


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

cams gonna come out?


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> cams gonna come out?



*THREE YEARS...I PROMISE.*


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

So....after reading all the old threads and searching C2s site---did this cam ever come out?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

no, but jeff (united motorsports) said hw wants to continue with the project


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I haven't read all the pages... but has anyone reasearched a higher ratio rocker to allow more lift since cams appear to be a no go? 


For example, I found a rocker that fits the 24v VR and would increase lift.. but due to the reveresed banks, it offsets the timing which may be unfavorable.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

do you mena something like raising the compression to say.. 11:1?


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> do you mena something like raising the compression to say.. 11:1?


 No... He's talking about the valve train. The rockers allow the valves to open as they ride on the lobes of the cams.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok, so doing this would allow the valves to open more... hence more timing... more air, bigger boom?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

thygreyt said:


> ok, so doing this would allow the valves to open more... hence more timing... more air, bigger boom?


 no it would change the lift, not the timing. Valve would open further/deeper, but still for the same amount of time/duration = but yes more air.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd be hesitant to put higher rockers on this car due to piston to valve clearances. I had a horrible experience with that once. Sent a 5K engine build down the drain in 5 minutes. Now I am extremely anal about using clay to measure clearances between valve and piston anytime I take a head off a motor and re-install.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

won't work


----------



## nightshift1963 (Jun 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

?????? Any updates!!!??? Im almost out of things to do to my car....:laugh:


----------



## logoris (Jun 8, 2012)

Cherb32 said:


> ?????? Any updates!!!??? Im almost out of things to do to my car....:laugh:


 sorry for reviving a dead thread but i though it was better then making a new one, 

but any who are there any updates on cams id even be willing to be a guinea pig for testing 

NA all the way there is that much to upgrade for this engine, has anyone looked into lightweight crankshafts, it would be nice to see high rpm engines as ours top out around 6500 stock id love to see them hit 10k if possible


----------



## TheJordanWhitten (Apr 27, 2013)

Did this ever happen? Cams in a 2.5 would be sweet!


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

logoris said:


> id even be willing to be a guinea pig for testing





The lack of cams most certainly is not for a lack of test vehicles to put them in. Somebody needs to pony up substantial cash of out their own wallet to make this happen. 





logoris said:


> has anyone looked into lightweight crankshafts, it would be nice to see high rpm engines as ours top out around 6500 stock id love to see them hit 10k if possible



There is a hell of a lot more to how high an engine revs than the crankshaft weight.


----------



## TDI DR!V3R (Jan 16, 2006)

brian81 said:


> *THREE YEARS...I PROMISE.*


Less than a month left


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

With the stock compression, cams picked up ~nothing. We already tested this, and that's why we have cams just sitting on our shelf. We are pretty sure that the dynamic compression ratio is just TOO low with the stock pistons and the big cams, so we're going to re-test, with higher compression. Right now we're waiting to build the bottom end and then we will have results. 

Likely, they will pick up power with boost as well, since packing the cylinder solves our low compression issue as well... Initial impressions from Bluewater's 2.5L were positive, but I never got any dyno numbers from them. 

The cam we have is fairly large with 12mm of lift and a good dollup of duration. With that, these engines wanted to pull out past 9k rpms, so that will likely be promising once we get some torque back in it. They do require a built cylinder head though- our plan all along was to do a stock lift, higher duration cam as well that would work with a stock head- but there may be no point if the compression is too low anyways.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> With the stock compression, cams picked up ~nothing. We already tested this, and that's why we have cams just sitting on our shelf. We are pretty sure that the dynamic compression ratio is just TOO low with the stock pistons and the big cams, so we're going to re-test, with higher compression. Right now we're waiting to build the bottom end and then we will have results.
> 
> Likely, they will pick up power with boost as well, since packing the cylinder solves our low compression issue as well... Initial impressions from Bluewater's 2.5L were positive, but I never got any dyno numbers from them.
> 
> The cam we have is fairly large with 12mm of lift and a good dollup of duration. With that, these engines wanted to pull out past 9k rpms, so that will likely be promising once we get some torque back in it. They do require a built cylinder head though- our plan all along was to do a stock lift, higher duration cam as well that would work with a stock head- but there may be no point if the compression is too low anyways.



Please explain further your plans to get the torque back.

And by built head, are you including a P&P?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Please explain further your plans to get the torque back.
> 
> And by built head, are you including a P&P?


Higher compression pistons....

In other news... James from Caste systems had his 2.5L mk3 turbo at Waterfest today. It has our 2.5 valve spring kit, guides and our cams in it, along with IE Tuscan rods and JE pistons...The car went 1
0.07 at 159 mph before getting kicked out for no cage. It ran that at only low 30s psi of boost so it is making excellent power. That trap speed indicates at least 800bhp... I am still waiting for logs but it certainly pulls hard up top.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Higher compression pistons....


No increase in displacement?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

No. You will not get much with displacement without a bigger crank. I suppose I could find a smaller rod bearing size and offset grind for all motor use but I do not want to get into that and 2.5L is plenty anyways.


----------



## DRTYMKVI (Feb 20, 2013)

So what's the verdict on this? Lol sorry I'm out of country right now and the C2 website isn't working properly on my phone. Like prices? And does C2 make pistons and rods too?! Been trying to save money fora turbo build on my 2.5!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nackzeal said:


> So what's the verdict on this? Lol sorry I'm out of country right now and the C2 website isn't working properly on my phone. Like prices? And does C2 make pistons and rods too?! Been trying to save money fora turbo build on my 2.5!


C2 is a software company, and they make some hardware as well...
But rods and pistons requires a bit more of engineering than what they do have. No, C2 doesnt make pistons and rods.

For a 2.5T take a look around, there are several options now for kits and different manifolds as well.


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

nackzeal said:


> And does C2 make pistons and rods too?! Been trying to save money fora turbo build on my 2.5!


C2 sells pistons/rods, it's the IE H beam rods and IE designed JE pistons


----------



## DRTYMKVI (Feb 20, 2013)

I can't find anything on the c2 website about the cams.... anyone have a link?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nackzeal said:


> I can't find anything on the c2 website about the cams.... anyone have a link?


they dont make cams.


----------



## DRTYMKVI (Feb 20, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> they dont make cams.


Sheeeeeeeeeitt lol does anyone make cams?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

nackzeal said:


> I can't find anything on the c2 website about the cams.... anyone have a link?


There are no cams. Integrated engineering has been working on some and at some point may release them to the public. As Pete mentioned above there is a car running their cams right now, the car was build by caste systems. As far as I know C2 is not working on cams of any kind for our engine.


----------



## DRTYMKVI (Feb 20, 2013)

killerbunny said:


> There are no cams. Integrated engineering has been working on some and at some point may release them to the public. As Pete mentioned above there is a car running their cams right now, the car was build by caste systems. As far as I know C2 is not working on cams of any kind for our engine.


Gotcha man thanks for the update. I guess I miss understand the talk om this thread from way back when it started lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DRTYMKVI (Feb 20, 2013)

nackzeal said:


> Gotcha man thanks for the update. I guess I miss understand the talk om this thread from way back when it started lol


Research at 4am in Canada with no computer. . probably not the best idea but you know because racecar

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DUBlclutch (Apr 6, 2012)

Back from the dead...any progress or data from Caste, UM or IE? 

With this thing (see video link below) all over the internet, the idea of cams is very appealing. 

Car in video was a NA Mk6 R 6MT that Innovative Motorsports swapped a VW NA 2.5L engine and DSG into, as well as a turbo kit. Engine was later built by IROZ and their IMS850 (Xona Rotor) kit was installed. ECU, TCU and Haldex software is from UM. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_inIVS8qn-s&feature=youtube_gdata_player

DUB 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

DUBlclutch said:


> Back from the dead...any progress or data from Caste, UM or IE?
> 
> With this thing (see video link below) all over the internet, the idea of cams is very appealing.
> 
> ...



Any more info on the car in question?


----------



## DUBlclutch (Apr 6, 2012)

biggerbigben said:


> Any more info on the car in question?


What info are you looking for? Take a look at Innovative Motorsports on Facebook (there are 3 or 4 with similar names, but this is located in CT), they have a 300+ pic build album. Tom from Innovative did the original 2.5 + turbo + dsg dq250 swap. Owner relocated to west coast, then had Hank Iroz from IMS build the engine and install their IMS series turbo kit. UM buttoned everything up with their trio of software. Tom @ Innovative can do these much more efficiently now, after have done a couple. Hank said the dq250 is good for forever strength of 430wtq on street (500wtq on strip, due to consistent concrete), but their kit can push much more. It's 850whp/430wtq (limited).


DUB  

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lacesoutvic (Aug 31, 2013)

there are no easily accessible/mass-produced cams for the 2.5. IE had some developed but they indicated that cams were not worthwhile without increasing compression, aka building the motor.


----------



## DUBlclutch (Apr 6, 2012)

lacesoutvic said:


> there are no easily accessible/mass-produced cams for the 2.5. IE had some developed but they indicated that cams were not worthwhile without increasing compression, aka building the motor.


You're right about the latter, other than Shrick, but only the intake can would be compatible due to 2.5na not having vvt on exhaust; although they still have them 'on the shelf'...the car in the video above is actually running them. That said, Hank recently mentioned in a FB group thread that he's working on releasing new options for both 2.5tfsi and 2.5na; as well as a vvt (exhaust) retrofit 2.5na option. Exciting times for sure!



Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## graffswag (Apr 22, 2015)

DUBlclutch said:


> You're right about the latter, other than Shrick, but only the intake can would be compatible due to 2.5na not having vvt on exhaust; although they still have them 'on the shelf'...the car in the video above is actually running them. That said, Hank recently mentioned in a FB group thread that he's working on releasing new options for both 2.5tfsi and 2.5na; as well as a vvt (exhaust) retrofit 2.5na option. Exciting times for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


I think I just skeeted on myself a little bit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fohaley (Nov 18, 2016)

Just searched on Cat Cams website and it looks like they have some cams that might be available. They have part numbers. I searched for those and couldn't find an online provider for those. Maybe somebody could contact a Cat Cams distributor to see if they can be bought.

Sport - 246/255 - PN 7604001
Sport - 262/259 - PN 7604003
Sport - 270/263 - PN 7604004
Hot Street - Dirt Track - 279/271 - PN 7604002

http://www.catcams.com/products/camshafts/datasheet.aspx?ENGINE_id=358&CAMSETUP_id=2517

Go to this page to search. They have 4 profiles listed.
http://www.catcams.com/engines/camshaft-setup.aspx#


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Fohaley said:


> Just searched on Cat Cams website and it looks like they have some cams that might be available. They have part numbers. I searched for those and couldn't find an online provider for those. Maybe somebody could contact a Cat Cams distributor to see if they can be bought.
> 
> Sport - 246/255 - PN 7604001
> Sport - 262/259 - PN 7604003
> ...


It's been determined by the guys/shops with the most 07K aftermarket experience that these are useless without boost. 

If you want to bump your power while n/a, buy an Integrated Engineering Power Kit. 
You'll make power to <7,500rpm and the only thing preventing you from going further is valvetrain and the pulley tensioner.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Anyone tried the cat cams with boost?


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

So if someone wanted to put together a N/A 2.5 into a older platform possibly on itb's what is the limiting rpm factor?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

impulse byer said:


> So if someone wanted to put together a N/A 2.5 into a older platform possibly on itb's what is the limiting rpm factor?


Belt tensioner and crank pulley. Belt is known to shred/jump at rpms higher than <7,500. 
Also, I believe the valves will start to float around >8,000rpm, but I don't recall exact rpm. 

If you want to build a stout n/a 2.5, forget the ITBs and buy IE's intake manifold plus some 11.5:1 or 12:1 high compression pistons. 
That should be good for ~235 horsepower.



[email protected] said:


> Results are in- stock head, stock header, IE sri, JE 11.5:1 pistons bumped power from about 207 to about 231, with a very nice gain in torque across the entire curve. More power for sure with a header as well. ... Our consensus is that we'd go with a full 12:1 compression on the kits. We expect about an additional 5bhp or so from the extra half point of compression on top of that and it should be very suitable for 91/93 octane still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

You could if those pistons were for sale, but they aren't. I suppose you could have a company custom make some high comp pistons but that wont be cheap or worth the gains moneywise either.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

tay272 said:


> You could if those pistons were for sale, but they aren't. I suppose you could have a company custom make some high comp pistons but that wont be cheap or worth the gains moneywise either.


Worth it is subjective. 

Last I heard, IE can still supply the parts on a per-order basis. Could be wrong though.


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

Cherb32 said:


> *Re: (Rabbid0281)*
> 
> Ehh...I guess unsubscribing this thread would be suitable since its never gonna happen...or give it....say..6-10 yrs before it becomes cheaper.


Yo! The future is now! Where the cheap cams at? 🤣


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

flowmastergfunk said:


> Yo! The future is now! Where the cheap cams at? 🤣


😂😂😂


----------

